# Confessare un tradimento



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

confessare un tradimento
ma che senso ha?
è una cosa che non capirò mai
a me è sempre sembrata una cattiveria gratuita fatta esclusivamente per ferire l'altro
hai tradito? hai commesso degli errori? ti senti in colpa? ma cazzi tuoi! 
troppo facile andare a scaricarsi la coscienza addosso all'altro
perchè non si è in grado di sopportare quello che si è fatto
troppo facile andare a dire "ti ho tradito" perchè si vuole lasciare qualcuno
o peggio ancora pretendere poi il perdono se si vuole restare insieme a quella persona


----------



## zanna (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> confessare un tradimento
> ma che senso ha?
> è una cosa che non capirò mai
> a me è sempre sembrata una cattiveria gratuita fatta esclusivamente per ferire l'altro
> ...


Magari fosse così semplice ... dipende dalle famose e dannatissime circostanze :unhappy: ... sicchè
Per i calzari alati ma oramai spelacchiati di quel gran becco di mercurio


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Magari fosse così semplice ... dipende dalle famose e dannatissime circostanze :unhappy: ... sicchè
> Per i calzari alati ma oramai spelacchiati di quel gran becco di mercurio


se ti beccano a letto con l'altro/a è difficile nn confessare, è vero


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> confessare un tradimento
> ma che senso ha?
> è una cosa che non capirò mai
> a me è sempre sembrata una cattiveria gratuita fatta esclusivamente per ferire l'altro
> ...


Come per ogni situazione si può supporre o preferire una decisione rispetto ad un'altra.

A volte nelle situazioni più drammatiche esce fuori quella parte di se stessi che è fondamentalmente la risposta a quello che siamo in quel preciso momento. Momento in cui oltre quello che sei per persona fatta sei anche ciò che ritieni giusto in un momento drammatico formativo e spesso dove la confusione è di base quando invece non dovrebbe esserlo. Si spera un recupero della confusione in situazioni analoghe. Della confusione è possibile uscirne, dalla persona che si è, è molto più difficile. 

Ma in ogni caso e in qualsiasi contesto qualsiasi decisione si possa prendere sarà un contesto di riflessione che possono solo prendere gli attori principali. 

Mi sono spiegato vero?


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come per ogni situazione si può supporre o preferire una decisione rispetto ad un'altra.
> 
> A volte nelle situazioni più drammatiche esce fuori quella parte di se stessi che è fondamentalmente la risposta a quello che siamo in quel preciso momento. Momento in cui oltre quello che sei per persona fatta sei anche ciò che ritieni giusto in un momento drammatico formativo e spesso dove la confusione è di base quando invece non dovrebbe esserlo. Si spera un recupero della confusione in situazioni analoghe. Della confusione è possibile uscirne, dalla persona che si è, è molto più difficile.
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no



ellosapevoio..! :rofl:


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ellosapevoio..! :rofl:


:triste:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> :triste:



Eddai..! 


Senti, almeno il 90% di quello che scrivo non viene capito da nessuno, tranquillizzati.


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> confessare un tradimento
> ma che senso ha?
> è una cosa che non capirò mai
> a me è sempre sembrata una cattiveria gratuita fatta esclusivamente per ferire l'altro
> ...




Tutto giusto come concetto, ma le cose nella realtà non sono così lineari.
Si presentano due situazioni, secondo me.

La prima: chi si sente profondamente in colpa, vive molto male lui, ma di riflesso non porta benessere neanche alla coppia. E' come se mancasse qualcosa, ma è un qualcosa d'importante.
Allora mi chiederei perché non dovrei più godere del bello del rapporto col mio partner?
Perché tutta questa espiazione, pur ritenendomi colpevole?
Vorrei, anch'io, avere la possibilità di perdonarmi col tempo e di essere di nuovo sereno.
Lo so che è un concetto egoistico, ma noi umani siamo anche così.


La seconda: chi ha un sistema di valori che condanna l'inganno nella coppia non può esimersi dal confessare il tradimento.
Sarebbe come una doppia colpa e si sentirebbe disonesto all'ennesima potenza.   
In questo caso, la confessione è vista come un dono che si fa all'altro, insieme alla richiesta di perdono.

Ovvio che in entrambi i casi ci debba essere un vero pentimento. 
Ma con la confessione la coppia torna ad essere pulita e non è impossibile che diventi anche più forte.


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

Per rispondere posso tranquillamente quotare quanto ho scritto pochi minuti fa in un altro thread:



Ataru ha detto:


> Trovo che non confessare per non far soffrire il compagno sia ipocrisia bella e buona. Se tradisci te ne se già "fregato" di ferire il compagno. Ok, si possono avere tutte le ragioni del mondo per tradire, non ultimo il fatto che metti te stesso prima di tutti. Ma starsene zitti lasciando che il partner rimanga con te perché truffato nei sentimenti e non per una sua scelta consapevole, illuso di vivere una relazione magari con i suoi problemi, ma comunque limpida ed onesta trovo sia alquanto meschino. Non confessare serve solo a chi tradisce, non spacciamolo per un gesto compassionevole verso chi è tradito.
> 
> Io vorrei sapere. Da lei! Anche se ancora non ha deciso nulla, anche se ancora è confusa. Vorrei che mi dicesse: "Ti ho tradito" o "Ho una relazione con un altro uomo" o "Sono attratta da un altro, sono confusa". Allora le cose si affrontano, come coppia, assieme. Io, tradito, devo essere messo in condizione di scegliere. Chi tradisce lo fa consapevolmente e deve assumersi almeno la responsabilità del dolore che ne consegue per se stesso e per gli altri.
> 
> ...


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tutto giusto come concetto, ma le cose nella realtà non sono così lineari.
> Si presentano due situazioni, secondo me.
> 
> La prima: chi si sente profondamente in colpa, vive molto male lui, ma di riflesso non porta benessere neanche alla coppia. E' come se mancasse qualcosa, ma è un qualcosa d'importante.
> ...


io invece lo vedo solo come un lavarsi la coscienza
per la serie "te l'ho detto, sono stata/o onesta/o quindi tu devi perdonarmi e anzi, devi amarmi di più"
sei pentito? hai sbagliato? bene, paga le tue colpe in silenzio
vuoi espiare? nn farlo sulla pelle degli altri
se andare a letto con un altro/a ti andava bene, adesso fatti andare bene anche il pentimento e i sensi di colpa


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eddai..!
> 
> 
> Senti, almeno il 90% di quello che scrivo non viene capito da nessuno, tranquillizzati.


e cercare di essere più chiaro magari? :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io invece lo vedo solo come un lavarsi la coscienza
> per la serie "te l'ho detto, sono stata/o onesta/o quindi tu devi perdonarmi e anzi, devi amarmi di più"
> sei pentito? hai sbagliato? bene, paga le tue colpe in silenzio
> vuoi espiare? nn farlo sulla pelle degli altri
> se andare a letto con un altro/a ti andava bene, adesso fatti andare bene anche il pentimento e i sensi di colpa


quoto


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Per rispondere posso tranquillamente quotare quanto ho scritto pochi minuti fa in un altro thread:


belle parole, ok, ma continuo a pensarla in un altro modo
la chiarezza, l'onesta, la sincerità
tante belle cose eh, per carità, mica dico di no
mi fa molto ridere però il "voglio sapere chi ho di fronte"
se dopo anni nn l'hai capito, non è una confessione che ti apre gli occhi


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e cercare di essere più chiaro magari? :rotfl:



Non ci riesco, dovrei scrivere soltanto un rigo, massimo due.

Però cerco di spiegare perchè non vengo capito: Scrivendo una risposta la mia mente vola, ma vola così tanto che i percorsi da seguire sarebbero infiniti e il post idem, quindi ne esce fuori un concetto che esiste in quello che scrivo, ma bisogna coglierlo per come lo colgo e lo sento io mentre evado dalle mille righe che dovrei scrivere per fermarmi in ragionamenti totalmente sballati di poche righe. 

Mi sono spiegato?


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ci riesco, dovrei scrivere soltanto un rigo, massimo due.
> 
> Però cerco di spiegare perchè non vengo capito: Scrivendo una risposta la mia mente vola, ma vola così tanto che i percorsi da seguire sarebbero infiniti e il post idem, quindi ne esce fuori un concetto che esiste in quello che scrivo, ma bisogna coglierlo per come lo colgo e lo sento io mentre evado dalle mille righe che dovrei scrivere per fermarmi in ragionamenti totalmente sballati di poche righe.
> 
> Mi sono spiegato?


NO


----------



## nicola (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io invece lo vedo solo come un lavarsi la coscienza
> per la serie "te l'ho detto, sono stata/o onesta/o quindi tu devi perdonarmi e anzi, devi amarmi di più"
> sei pentito? hai sbagliato? bene, paga le tue colpe in silenzio
> vuoi espiare? nn farlo sulla pelle degli altri
> se andare a letto con un altro/a ti andava bene, adesso fatti andare bene anche il pentimento e i sensi di colpa


Già, e poi ti  dicono di guardarli con occhi diversi e che dobbiamo accettarli di vedere che sono persone nuove, ma quando le fai notare che anche noi siamo cambiati l'unica cosa che sa dirti è che lei ha scelto me...GRAZIE !!!
Ma non avrei dovuto essere io a dover scegliere dopo la porcata nascosta per così tanto tempo???


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> NO



Hai preso il caffè?


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai preso il caffè?


NO


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no


Rientra nella norma  Rileggilo ancora e sintetizza


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ci riesco, dovrei scrivere soltanto un rigo, massimo due.
> 
> Però cerco di spiegare perchè non vengo capito: Scrivendo una risposta la mia mente vola, ma vola così tanto che i percorsi da seguire sarebbero infiniti e il post idem, quindi ne esce fuori un concetto che esiste in quello che scrivo, ma bisogna coglierlo per come lo colgo e lo sento io mentre evado dalle mille righe che dovrei scrivere per fermarmi in ragionamenti totalmente sballati di poche righe.
> 
> Mi sono spiegato?


fatti meno canne, fai prima


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> NO


Ecco, quando vai a prenderlo uno per me amaro sarebbe gradito, anche un cornetto se non ti dispiace. Grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> fatti meno canne, fai prima



Mi sono riletto, giuro che mi sono sembrato chiaro, MAH..! :singleeye:


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Già, e poi ti  dicono di guardarli con occhi diversi e che dobbiamo accettarli di vedere che sono persone nuove, ma quando le fai notare che anche noi siamo cambiati l'unica cosa che sa dirti è che lei ha scelto me...GRAZIE !!!
> Ma non avrei dovuto essere io a dover scegliere dopo la porcata nascosta per così tanto tempo???


tu (purtroppo per te), sei l'esempio di quello che sto dicendo io
lei ti ha tradito poi, dopo tempo, te l'ha detto
e adesso se non la perdoni la colpa è la tua
no, troppo facile, mi spiace
io nn credo che il mio fidanzato mi abbia mai tradita, ovviamente nn lo so
occasioni ne ha avute... però se fosse una storia chiusa e morta io nn lo vorrei sapere


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io invece lo vedo solo come un lavarsi la coscienza
> per la serie "te l'ho detto, sono stata/o onesta/o quindi tu devi perdonarmi e anzi, devi amarmi di più"
> sei pentito? hai sbagliato? bene, paga le tue colpe in silenzio
> vuoi espiare? nn farlo sulla pelle degli altri
> se andare a letto con un altro/a ti andava bene, adesso fatti andare bene anche il pentimento e i sensi di colpa





biri ha detto:


> belle parole, ok, ma continuo a pensarla in un altro modo
> la chiarezza, l'onesta, la sincerità
> tante belle cose eh, per carità, mica dico di no
> mi fa molto ridere però il "voglio sapere chi ho di fronte"
> se dopo anni nn l'hai capito, non è una confessione che ti apre gli occhi



Sì, la tua è la visione completamente opposta della cosa, e, ripeto, ha il suo fondamento.
Ma Ataru ha veramente colto l'essenza.
E ribadisco anch'io che confessando, dai all'altro la libertà di scegliere, se non lo fai lo fai vivere nell'illusione di un qualcosa che non è, e quindi continui ad ingannarlo.
Il silenzio è solo una soluzione di comodo per chi tradisce.
Io ho sempre pensato che chi è ignaro viene umiliato proprio per questo e il traditore non deve permettersi di farlo.  
Troppo facile fare le cose alle spalle, è davvero da vili.
Uno schifo totale!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> confessare un tradimento
> ma che senso ha?
> è una cosa che non capirò mai
> a me è sempre sembrata una cattiveria gratuita fatta esclusivamente per ferire l'altro
> ...


Ora io tutta sta gente che confessa di sua sponta o spinta la devo ancora incontrare :smile: generale nte le confessioni sono strappate da una serie di indizi che per il tradito costituiscono una prova, pertanto il traditore posto dinanzi alla possibilità di rendersi ridicolo con scuse farlocche decide di confessare, poi ci sono i "nudi e puri" del tradimento che son disposti a negare pure l'evidenza :carneval:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, quando vai a prenderlo uno per me amaro sarebbe gradito, anche un cornetto se non ti dispiace. Grazie.


il caffè se lo vuoi, lo devi venire a prendere perchè non lo porto.....
per il cornetto, ne ho 2 .........


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, la tua è la visione completamente opposta della cosa, e, ripeto, ha il suo fondamento.
> Ma Ataru ha veramente colto l'essenza.
> E ribadisco anch'io che confessando, dai all'altro la libertà di scegliere, se non lo fai lo fai vivere nell'illusione di un qualcosa che non è, e quindi continui ad ingannarlo.
> Il silenzio è solo una soluzione di comodo per chi tradisce.
> ...


di comodo? dici? io direi che dipende
certo, se due stanno insieme senza un grosso impegno, tacere è meglio
ma se stai insieme, vivi insieme, magari sei sposato e hai dei figli
e la relazione che hai avuto è finita 
perchè mettere l'altro nella condizione di dover scegliere e magari passare pure da stronzo
se nn ha la forza di superare la cosa?


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora io tutta sta gente che confessa di sua sponta o spinta la devo ancora incontrare :smile: generale nte le confessioni sono strappate da una serie di indizi che per il tradito costituiscono una prova, pertanto il traditore posto dinanzi alla possibilità di rendersi ridicolo con scuse farlocche decide di confessare, poi ci sono i "nudi e puri" del tradimento che son disposti a negare pure l'evidenza :carneval:


e poi venitemi a dire che chi confessa lo fa perchè è pentito
a quel punto il comodo è proprio fingere di pentirsi


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e poi venitemi a dire che chi confessa lo fa perchè è pentito
> a quel punto il comodo è proprio fingere di pentirsi


Io infatti non sposo la teoria che ci si pente a prescindere ma che il pentimento è il minore dei mali in quel dato momento :smile: insomma un compromesso con la propria coscienza e raziocinio:smile: dubito che un traditore che non ha il minimo sentore che l'altro possa mai venire a sapere confessi, poi ovvio ci son le eccezioni e mi sembra che qui arrivò tempi da un nick ( uomo) che si le riva di un tradimento per prestato anni prima e voleva assolutamente confessare


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io infatti non sposo la teoria che ci si pente a prescindere ma che il pentimento è il minore dei mali in quel dato momento :smile: insomma un compromesso con la propria coscienza e raziocinio:smile: dubito che un traditore che non ha il minimo sentore che l'altro possa mai venire a sapere confessi, poi ovvio ci son le eccezioni e mi sembra che qui arrivò tempi da un nick ( uomo) che si le riva di un tradimento per prestato anni prima e voleva assolutamente confessare


una mia amica lo faceva per farsi lasciare, perchè nn aveva il coraggio di lasciare lei


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> belle parole, ok, ma continuo a pensarla in un altro modo
> la chiarezza, l'onesta, la sincerità
> tante belle cose eh, per carità, mica dico di no
> *mi fa molto ridere però il "voglio sapere chi ho di fronte"
> se dopo anni nn l'hai capito, non è una confessione che ti apre gli occhi*


Gestirsi il pentimento in silenzio equivale ad autoassolversi. Magari ci vuole tempo, ma alla fine ti assolvi da sola. Bella forza. Io trovo molto più comodo questo atteggiamento invece.

Per quanto riguarda il neretto, intendevo dire che devo sapere se mi hai tradito. E devo essere io a decidere il futuro della nostra storia, non tu, a mie spese. Io so chi è lei. Ed è per questo che l'amo di un amore non condizionato. Posso amarti SOLO se rispetti determinate condizioni? No, ti amo per quello che sei, non per quello che fai. Ma non è automatico che io voglia stare con te SOLO perché ti amo. Un po' complesso da spiegare.


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Gestirsi il pentimento in silenzio equivale ad autoassolversi. Magari ci vuole tempo, ma alla fine ti assolvi da sola. Bella forza. Io trovo molto più comodo questo atteggiamento invece.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il neretto, intendevo dire che devo sapere se mi hai tradito. E devo essere io a decidere il futuro della nostra storia, non tu, a mie spese. Io so chi è lei. Ed è per questo che l'amo di un amore non condizionato. Posso amarti SOLO se rispetti determinate condizioni? No, ti amo per quello che sei, non per quello che fai. Ma non è automatico che io voglia stare con te SOLO perché ti amo. Un po' complesso da spiegare.


complesso ma lo capisco, tu hai una visione, io ne ho un'altra
come ho già detto, se fosse una storia morta e sepolta, nn lo vorrei sapere
ovviamente nn parlo di relazioni parallele


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> una mia amica lo faceva per farsi lasciare, perchè nn aveva il coraggio di lasciare lei


Confessava tradimenti veri o inventati ? che per farsi lasciare basta inventare :mrgreen:


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Confessava tradimenti veri o inventati ? che per farsi lasciare basta inventare :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:no no, veri veri :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

Diletta, non ti posso dare approvazione


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:no no, veri veri :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ah proprio senza ritegno :mrgreen:


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah proprio senza ritegno :mrgreen:


diciamo che si è divertita


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> diciamo che si è divertita


Passato, bene  si ma io non dico non dovesse farlo ma se tradiva ogni partner diciamo che più che relazioni cercava passatempi :mrgreen:


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Passato, bene  si ma io non dico non dovesse farlo ma se tradiva ogni partner diciamo che più che relazioni cercava passatempi :mrgreen:


sì beh, adesso c'ha un'età :rotfl:
io parlo di una decina d'anni fa


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2014)

Mah...io sono d'accordo con l'omissione...
Penso che sono lì con il mio uomo, mi dà tutto quello che mi deve dare, sto bene, siamo contenti, abbiamo i nostri progetti...un giorno mi arriva lì e mi dice "sai, un anno dopo che stavamo insieme è capitato questo con questa, ma è finita dopo un mese".
Questo è tentato omicidio...mi ammazzarebbe, ma a che pro? E' cattiveria...
Il lavarsi la coscienza non l'ho mai capito, già il senso di colpa è un peso talmente grande che per me è la giusta punizione...
Una persona ammette il tradimento e cosa pensa di fare?! Essere più limpido e pulito!? No, ha solo fatto male volontariamente...e avrà quella sensazione di "aver fatto la cosa giusta" confessando una cosa morta e sepolta...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> sì beh, adesso c'ha un'età :rotfl:
> io parlo di una decina d'anni fa


:rotfl::rotfl:Ok era una giovincella curiosa :rotfl:


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mah...io sono d'accordo con l'omissione...
> Penso che sono lì con il mio uomo, mi dà tutto quello che mi deve dare, sto bene, siamo contenti, abbiamo i nostri progetti...un giorno mi arriva lì e mi dice "sai, un anno dopo che stavamo insieme è capitato questo con questa, ma è finita dopo un mese".
> Questo è tentato omicidio...mi ammazzarebbe, ma a che pro? E' cattiveria...
> Il lavarsi la coscienza non l'ho mai capito, già il senso di colpa è un peso talmente grande che per me è la giusta punizione...
> Una persona ammette il tradimento e cosa pensa di fare?! Essere più limpido e pulito!? No, ha solo fatto male volontariamente...e avrà quella sensazione di "aver fatto la cosa giusta" confessando una cosa morta e sepolta...


:up:


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Ok era una giovincella curiosa :rotfl:


pure troppo :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mah...io sono d'accordo con l'omissione...
> Penso che sono lì con il mio uomo, mi dà tutto quello che mi deve dare, sto bene, siamo contenti, abbiamo i nostri progetti...un giorno mi arriva lì e mi dice "sai, un anno dopo che stavamo insieme è capitato questo con questa, ma è finita dopo un mese".
> Questo è tentato omicidio...mi ammazzarebbe, ma a che pro? E' cattiveria...
> Il lavarsi la coscienza non l'ho mai capito, già il senso di colpa è un peso talmente grande che per me è la giusta punizione...
> Una persona ammette il tradimento e cosa pensa di fare?! Essere più limpido e pulito!? No, ha solo fatto male volontariamente...e avrà quella sensazione di "aver fatto la cosa giusta" confessando una cosa morta e sepolta...


quoto e approvo


edit: non posso approvare


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mah...io sono d'accordo con l'omissione...
> Penso che sono lì con il mio uomo, mi dà tutto quello che mi deve dare, sto bene, siamo contenti, abbiamo i nostri progetti...un giorno mi arriva lì e mi dice "sai, un anno dopo che stavamo insieme è capitato questo con questa, ma è finita dopo un mese".
> Questo è tentato omicidio...mi ammazzarebbe, ma a che pro? E' cattiveria...
> Il lavarsi la coscienza non l'ho mai capito, già il senso di colpa è un peso talmente grande che per me è la giusta punizione...
> Una persona ammette il tradimento e cosa pensa di fare?! Essere più limpido e pulito!? No, ha solo fatto male volontariamente...e avrà quella sensazione di "aver fatto la cosa giusta" confessando una cosa morta e sepolta...


Mi ripeto non credo ci sia la fila di traditori che abbian sta mania di confessare :smile: a parole, magari negli intenti più nobili(JB non mi cazziare pure su questo) ma poi quando si arriva al dunque è si deve aprir bocca ed esprimersi ...mah temo che molte intenzioni si sciolgano come neve al sole :smile:


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto e approvo
> 
> 
> edit: non posso approvare


Come se avessi approvato!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi ripeto non credo ci sia la fila di traditori che abbian sta mania di confessare :smile: a parole, magari negli intenti più nobili(JB non mi cazziare pure su questo) ma poi quando si arriva al dunque è si deve aprir bocca ed esprimersi ...mah temo che molte intenzioni si sciolgano come neve al sole :smile:


infatti


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi ripeto non credo ci sia la fila di traditori che abbian sta mania di confessare :smile: a parole, magari negli intenti più nobili(JB non mi cazziare pure su questo) ma poi quando si arriva al dunque è si deve aprir bocca ed esprimersi ...mah temo che molte intenzioni si sciolgano come neve al sole :smile:


Bè sai...quelli che vogliono confessare non è che arrivano lì, si siedono e parlano...
Quelli che vogliono confessare magari pensano che se fossero scoperti sarebbe tutto più semplice, perchè sarebbero costretti a confessare...e quindi sono anche vigliacchi, perchè creano le situazioni per fare in modo di essere messi al muro...


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mah...io sono d'accordo con l'omissione...
> Penso che sono lì con il mio uomo, mi dà tutto quello che mi deve dare, sto bene, siamo contenti, abbiamo i nostri progetti...un giorno mi arriva lì e mi dice "sai, un anno dopo che stavamo insieme è capitato questo con questa, ma è finita dopo un mese".
> Questo è tentato omicidio...mi ammazzarebbe, ma a che pro? E' cattiveria...
> Il lavarsi la coscienza non l'ho mai capito, già il senso di colpa è un peso talmente grande che per me è la giusta punizione...
> Una persona ammette il tradimento e cosa pensa di fare?! Essere più limpido e pulito!? No, ha solo fatto male volontariamente...e avrà quella sensazione di "aver fatto la cosa giusta" confessando una cosa morta e sepolta...


E' chiaro che ci sono due visioni opposte sulla questione. La mia compagna la pensa come voi. Non vorrebbe sapere (bella forza, sta con un uno che è fedele fino al midollo :O ). Soprattutto se si tratta di una storia finita ed avessi deciso di stare con lei. Se si trattasse di un errore, di una sbandata e alla fine fossi pentito e decidessi di dedicarmi totalmente a lei, non lo vorrebbe sapere. E questo mi creerebbe dei problemi qualora dovessi tradirla, perché io invece glielo direi rischiando che decida di lasciarmi.

Quindi che fare in un rapporto di coppia? Seguire le proprie idee o assecondare i desideri dell'altro? Dovrei dirglielo sapendo che non vorrebbe e che la farei soffrire? O seguire la mia coscienza e confessare, facendola soffrire, certo, ma lasciando decidere a lei se stare con me o meno?

Patti chiari e amicizia lunga allora. Perché se tu SAI come la penso io, se sai che io VOGLIO sapere, tutti i discorsi sulla malvagità intrinseca di una confessione cadono nel vuoto e rimane solo la scelta opportunista di tacere.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> confessare un tradimento
> *ma che senso ha?*
> è una cosa che non capirò mai
> a me è sempre sembrata una cattiveria gratuita fatta esclusivamente per ferire l'altro
> ...


Il senso di riportare te stesso laddove tu senti di dover essere con quella cosa antipatica, fuori moda e a molti odiosa che si chiama morale, senza alibi, senza giustifica, pronto a espiare la pena e a farti carico del dolore arrecato.
Almeno per me.
Ciao


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Il senso di riportare te stesso laddove tu senti di dover essere con quella cosa antipatica, fuori moda e a molti odiosa che si chiama morale, senza alibi, senza giustifica, pronto a espiare la pena e a farti carico del dolore arrecato.
> Almeno per me.
> Ciao


scusami, ma il dolore lo arrechi proprio aprendo bocca
o sbaglio?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Il senso di riportare te stesso laddove tu senti di dover essere con quella cosa antipatica, fuori moda e a molti odiosa che si chiama morale, senza alibi, senza giustifica, pronto a espiare la pena e a farti carico del dolore arrecato.
> Almeno per me.
> Ciao


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> scusami, ma il dolore lo arrechi proprio aprendo bocca
> o sbaglio?



Sbagli, anche perchè chi ti dice che il dolore lo provi soltanto la persona tradita? Chi ti dice che il dolore maggiore non lo provi il traditore ?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Il senso di riportare te stesso laddove tu senti di dover essere con quella cosa antipatica, fuori moda e a molti odiosa che si chiama morale, senza alibi, senza giustifica, pronto a espiare la pena e a farti carico del dolore arrecato.
> Almeno per me.
> Ciao


Vabbè, quindi sostanzialmente un atto di egoismo.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi ripeto non credo ci sia la fila di traditori che abbian sta mania di confessare :smile: a parole, magari negli intenti più nobili(JB non mi cazziare pure su questo) ma poi quando si arriva al dunque è si deve aprir bocca ed esprimersi ...mah temo che molte intenzioni si sciolgano come neve al sole :smile:



Ma per l'amor di Dio...Fiamma i traditori non confessano mai.Anche perche'dopo che fai???diventi fedele???ma neanche,ci penso............


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2014)

Ho l'impressione che partite prevenuti nei discorsi, non è un'accusa, soltanto una constatazione.

Vi ricordo che possiamo sembrare tutti uguali, ma oltre a non esserlo siamo talmente diversi da non saperlo nemmeno, forse ci percepiamo soltanto quando qualcosa accade e agiamo.


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> scusami, ma il dolore lo arrechi proprio aprendo bocca
> o sbaglio?


Certo. Per questo è facile tacere e non affrontare il dolore dell'altro. Gestirsela da soli è molto più facile, in primo luogo perché già arrivando a tradire ci si danno degli alibi e quindi delle giustificazioni. Molto più difficile è guardare negli occhi la persona che hai tradito mentre le spezzi il cuore. Come ho detto, non spacciamo per un gesto compassionevole una scelta opportunista e assumiamoci le nostre responsabilità.

Io la vedo così.




Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, quindi sostanzialmente un atto di egoismo.


Invece stare zitti è altruismo. Dai, non raccontiamoci musse. Stare zitti conviene soprattutto a chi ha tradito.


----------



## nicola (30 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbagli, anche perchè chi ti dice che il dolore lo provi soltanto la persona tradita? *Chi ti dice che il dolore maggiore non lo provi il traditore *?


con tutto il rispetto Ultimo...ma chi se ne fotte del traditore che soffre, poverino.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Invece stare zitti è altruismo. Dai, non raccontiamoci musse. Stare zitti conviene soprattutto a chi ha tradito.


Stare zitti può essere buon senso. Che è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

Che poi, a dirla tutta, non voler far soffrire l'altro è di per se una forma di egoismo. Non vogliamo farlo soffrire perché la sua sofferenza farebbe soffrire noi e aumenterebbe i nostri sensi di colpa. L'altruismo secondo me non esiste o è molto, molto raro... e drastico. Quando facciamo del bene lo facciamo per una forma di appagamento personale. Ci fa stare bene, dipendentemente dal nostro essere, dalla nostra morale.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stare zitti può essere buon senso. Che è un'altra cosa.


Buon senso perché? Così, per capire. Sempre per il discorso di non fare soffrire l'altro? O per altri motivi?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Buon senso perché? Così, per capire. Sempre per il discorso di non fare soffrire l'altro? O per altri motivi?


Scusa se non ti rispondo subito, ma tu quanti anni hai, se posso chiedere?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> con tutto il rispetto Ultimo...ma chi se ne fotte del traditore che soffre, poverino.



Ti capisco, ti capisco benissimo.

Ma sai, devi anche tu cercare di capire me.

Come puoi tu sapere cosa si nasconde dietro un tradimento? 

Come puoi tu capirmi se sulla parola tradimento diamo un impatto devastante alla nostra persona e fiducia e bla bla bla... 

Ricordati quando prima di essere stato tradito, per scherzo ti dicevano "cornuto" ( magari ti è capitato no) ? Non davi la stessa importanza alla parola vero? L'importanza invece la dai adesso? perchè? come mai sentirsi chiamare cornuti adesso ha un'impatto così devastante? come mai vedere un film che magari avevi già visto dove si parla di tradimenti ora ti sconvolge? Potrei continuare sai?
Riflettici.


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbagli, anche perchè chi ti dice che il dolore lo provi soltanto la persona tradita? Chi ti dice che il dolore maggiore non lo provi il traditore ?


e allora vedi  che ti vuoi scaricare la coscienza?


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

E' palese che confessare un tradimento sia un atto meschino quanto il tradimento stesso. 
Non c'è bisogno di condividere la propria sofferenza con il partner. Nel caso ci sia, ce la si porta dietro tutta quanta sul gobbone e al limite la si scrive su un Forum se proprio non ce la facciamo a tenercela dentro.

Buscopann


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa se non ti rispondo subito, ma tu quanti anni hai, se posso chiedere?


Si vede dal profilo, comunque 36.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e allora vedi  che ti vuoi scaricare la coscienza?



Intanto scaricarsi la coscienza sembra quasi un'interpretazione negativa, come mai questo unico significato?

Vedi come si è prevenuti a volte. 

Famiglia, coppia, amore, sincerità, soggettività ecc... possiamo dare un significato diverso a tutto se vogliamo, soprattutto alla parola amore visto che parliamo di tradimento, peccato solo che un attimo prima della scoperta seppur con le nostre colpe, amavamo.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> scusami, ma il dolore lo arrechi proprio aprendo bocca
> o sbaglio?


La verità ha un costo.
Spesso alto, quasi mai indolore, ma liberatorio.
Questo, almeno per quanto mi consta, per alcuni essere malvagi e egoisti come il sottoscritto.
Per me e per i perdenti come me essa si pone come imperativo categorico kantiano dal quale nonostante tutti i tentativi di altruistico tradimento e onesto altruismo omissivo non si riesce a scappare .....
Un incubo.


----------



## nicola (30 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti capisco, ti capisco benissimo.
> 
> Ma sai, devi anche tu cercare di capire me.
> 
> ...


tutto ora  è come scrivi tu in questo grassetto, in effetti è ciò che dico io, della sofferenza del traditore ora me ne fotto, sei stato/a una merda e ora metti sullo stesso piano le due sofferenze? Poi di che sofferenza parliamo?? Della sofferenza di aver tu,traditore, tradito te stesso e i tuoi valori in primis (due volte egoista se soffri x questo), o del soffrire per aver fatto del male alla persona che ti vive accanto da una vita e che per te si taglierebbe una mano?


----------



## marietto (30 Aprile 2014)

Si tratta di due punti di vista opposti, entrambi fondati in qualche maniera, con alcuni punti condivisibili e altri meno. Come sempre, credo che molto dipenda dalle specificità delle vicende e delle relazioni.
Certo che fai soffrire il tuo partner se confessi un tradimento, ma è anche vero che sarebbe un suo diritto decidere in modo informato se restare o meno nella relazione, e tacendo si nega all'altro l'accesso a questo diritto.
Chiaro che se ci sono cose importanti costruite, progetti di vita avanzati, bambini e quant'altro, probabilmente non si ottiene altro che far sentire l'altro umiliato e "costretto" in qualche modo a restare in una situazione che sente di non potere abbandonare e quindi si toglie serenità al partner e al rapporto. E' altrettanto chiaro, però, che se la relazione ha solo progetti ancora da costruire, il nascondere certi elementi assomiglia molto a una "truffa", perché si toglie all'altro la possibilità di decidere di uscirne senza troppi "danni".
Vero anche che spesso ci si giustifica pensando al dolore che si potrebbe infliggere all'altro, mentre magari la vera motivazione interiore è solo quella di non mettere a rischio qualcosa che non si vuole perdere, quindi in realtà non si sta operando a "protezione" dell'altro, ma solo, egoisticamente, a "protezione" di se stessi.
IMHO comunque, la cosa più importante è la coerenza. La decisione di confessare o meno dovrebbe essere presa in tempi ragionevoli e poi mantenuta. Confessare a distanza di anni è insensato e spesso irresponsabile.
Nella decisione, comunque, andrebbe tenuto presente che un tradimento nasce per sua natura come segreto condiviso, visto che esiste, per ovvi motivi, almeno un'altra persona certamente al corrente. Come tale, non abbiamo in realtà il controllo di quello che emergerà, o quante altre persone ne verranno a conoscenza. Una verità scomoda che dovesse rivelarsi a distanza di tempo non confessata, potrebbe fare danni molto più gravi al partner e al rapporto di una confessione.


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Si tratta di due punti di vista opposti, entrambi fondati in qualche maniera, con alcuni punti condivisibili e altri meno. Come sempre, credo che molto dipenda dalle specificità delle vicende e delle relazioni.
> Certo che fai soffrire il tuo partner se confessi un tradimento, ma è anche vero che sarebbe un suo diritto decidere in modo informato se restare o meno nella relazione, e tacendo si nega all'altro l'accesso a questo diritto.
> Chiaro che se ci sono cose importanti costruite, progetti di vita avanzati, bambini e quant'altro, probabilmente non si ottiene altro che far sentire l'altro umiliato e "costretto" in qualche modo a restare in una situazione che sente di non potere abbandonare e quindi si toglie serenità al partner e al rapporto. E' altrettanto chiaro, però, che se la relazione ha solo progetti ancora da costruire, il nascondere certi elementi assomiglia molto a una "truffa", perché si toglie all'altro la possibilità di decidere di uscirne senza troppi "danni".
> Vero anche che spesso ci si giustifica pensando al dolore che si potrebbe infliggere all'altro, mentre magari la vera motivazione interiore è solo quella di non mettere a rischio qualcosa che non si vuole perdere, quindi in realtà non si sta operando a "protezione" dell'altro, ma solo, egoisticamente, a "protezione" di se stessi.
> ...


Ti amo! Sto diventando forse ricchione? [cit.]


----------



## nicola (30 Aprile 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Si tratta di due punti di vista opposti, entrambi fondati in qualche maniera, con alcuni punti condivisibili e altri meno. Come sempre, credo che molto dipenda dalle specificità delle vicende e delle relazioni.
> Certo che fai soffrire il tuo partner se confessi un tradimento, ma è anche vero che sarebbe un suo diritto decidere in modo informato se restare o meno nella relazione, e tacendo si nega all'altro l'accesso a questo diritto.
> *Chiaro che se ci sono cose importanti costruite, progetti di vita avanzati, bambini e quant'altro, probabilmente non si ottiene altro che far sentire l'altro umiliato e "costretto" in qualche modo a restare in una situazione che sente di non potere abbandonare e quindi si toglie serenità al partner e al rapporto.* E' altrettanto chiaro, però, che se la relazione ha solo progetti ancora da costruire, il nascondere certi elementi assomiglia molto a una "truffa", perché si toglie all'altro la possibilità di decidere di uscirne senza troppi "danni".
> Vero anche che spesso ci si giustifica pensando al dolore che si potrebbe infliggere all'altro, mentre magari la vera motivazione interiore è solo quella di non mettere a rischio qualcosa che non si vuole perdere, quindi in realtà non si sta operando a "protezione" dell'altro, ma solo, egoisticamente, a "protezione" di se stessi.
> ...


concordo su tutto, ma hai letto la mia storia?


----------



## marietto (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Ti amo! Sto diventando forse ricchione? [cit.]


Supergiovane!


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Si vede dal profilo, comunque 36.


Grazie. Buon senso perchè, per quanto posso dire, l'unica vera necessità di confessare un tradimento è nel momento in cui tu voglia lasciare quella persona (ma anche lì bisognerebbe fare di distinguo, comunque). Se uno ha intenzione di recuperare il rapporto non ha senso scaricarsi la coscienza caricando l'altro di sofferenza. Non è "giusto" per ripartire al posizioni livellate. E' scemo perchè tu aggravi inutilmente una persona con la quale stai cercando di ritrovare TU un equilibrio. Tu, non lei o lui. E quindi, sei TU che devi darti da fare.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> tutto ora  è come scrivi tu in questo grassetto, in effetti è ciò che dico io, della sofferenza del traditore ora me ne fotto, sei stato/a una merda e ora metti sullo stesso piano le due sofferenze? Poi di che sofferenza parliamo?? Della sofferenza di aver tu,traditore, tradito te stesso e i tuoi valori in primis (due volte egoista se soffri x questo), o del soffrire per aver fatto del male alla persona che ti vive accanto da una vita e che per te si taglierebbe una mano?


Devi scusarmi se posso risultare forte nelle affermazioni. Nel momento in cui c'è ne fottiamo della sofferenza di chi ci ha tradito... la parola amore assume un significato totalmente diverso dal contesto di tutto quel dolore che proviamo e che attribuiamo giusto giusto a quella persona che amavamo ( ? ) e che ci amava ( ? ) All'amore ( ? ) 

Basterebbe fottersene: ci ha tradito? Ok non mi ama, via dalla valle dei re..! Invece no eh..! dobbiamo soffrire e ci piace.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grazie. Buon senso perchè, per quanto posso dire, l'unica vera necessità di confessare un tradimento è nel momento in cui tu voglia lasciare quella persona (ma anche lì bisognerebbe fare di distinguo, comunque). Se uno ha intenzione di recuperare il rapporto non ha senso scaricarsi la coscienza caricando l'altro di sofferenza. Non è "giusto" per ripartire al posizioni livellate. E' scemo perchè tu aggravi inutilmente una persona con la quale stai cercando di ritrovare TU un equilibrio. Tu, non lei o lui. E quindi, sei TU che devi darti da fare.



:up:


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grazie. Buon senso perchè, per quanto posso dire, l'unica vera necessità di confessare un tradimento è nel momento in cui tu voglia lasciare quella persona (ma anche lì bisognerebbe fare di distinguo, comunque). Se uno ha intenzione di recuperare il rapporto non ha senso scaricarsi la coscienza caricando l'altro di sofferenza. Non è "giusto" per ripartire al posizioni livellate. E' scemo perchè tu aggravi inutilmente una persona con la quale stai cercando di ritrovare TU un equilibrio. Tu, non lei o lui. E quindi, sei TU che devi darti da fare.


:up:


----------



## marietto (30 Aprile 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> concordo su tutto, ma hai letto la mia storia?


Si, nicola, secondo me confessare dopo tanto tempo è inutile e dannoso. Presa la decisione di tacere (condivisibile o meno, si potrebbe discuterne, perché nelle circostanze della tua storia, il rischio di essere beccati per interposta persona era, IMO, piuttosto alto) il vaso di Pandora andava seppellito il più profondamente possibile sottoterra.
Come va adesso? Hai poi capito cosa ha spinto tua moglie a confessare dopo tanto tempo?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grazie. Buon senso perchè, per quanto posso dire, l'unica vera necessità di confessare un tradimento è nel momento in cui tu voglia lasciare quella persona (ma anche lì bisognerebbe fare di distinguo, comunque). Se uno ha intenzione di recuperare il rapporto non ha senso scaricarsi la coscienza caricando l'altro di sofferenza. Non è "giusto" per ripartire al posizioni livellate. E' scemo perchè tu aggravi inutilmente una persona con la quale stai cercando di ritrovare TU un equilibrio. Tu, non lei o lui. E quindi, sei TU che devi darti da fare.



Ma che minchia stai dicendo? 

ah bhe se stai dicendo che si tradisce soltanto perchè si vuole tradire e in coppia si sta bene, ok. 

sembra quasi che tu parli del traditore come unica persona che deve ritrovare se stesso/a Boh..e chi minchia ci vive nella coppia soltanto il traditore? e spara meno minchiate su.


----------



## nicola (30 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Devi scusarmi se posso risultare forte nelle affermazioni. Nel momento in cui c'è ne fottiamo della sofferenza di chi ci ha tradito... la parola amore assume un significato totalmente diverso dal contesto di tutto quel dolore che proviamo e che attribuiamo giusto giusto a quella persona che amavamo ( ? ) e che ci amava ( ? ) All'amore ( ? )
> 
> Basterebbe fottersene: ci ha tradito? Ok non mi ama, via dalla valle dei re..! Invece no eh..! dobbiamo soffrire e ci piace.


Sai Ultimo, credo che in qst momento sia più importante concentrarsi sullo stato mentale del tradito per riprendersi un po di autostima e placare la rabbia piuttosto che sulla sofferenza del traditore, questo vorrei ribadire se prima non  sono riuscito a farmi capire. Dici che sono egoista? Pazienza...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Aprile 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Si tratta di due punti di vista opposti, entrambi fondati in qualche maniera, con alcuni punti condivisibili e altri meno. Come sempre, credo che molto dipenda dalle specificità delle vicende e delle relazioni.
> Certo che fai soffrire il tuo partner se confessi un tradimento, ma è anche vero che sarebbe un suo diritto decidere in modo informato se restare o meno nella relazione, e tacendo si nega all'altro l'accesso a questo diritto.
> Chiaro che se ci sono cose importanti costruite, progetti di vita avanzati, bambini e quant'altro, probabilmente non si ottiene altro che far sentire l'altro umiliato e "costretto" in qualche modo a restare in una situazione che sente di non potere abbandonare e quindi si toglie serenità al partner e al rapporto. E' altrettanto chiaro, però, che se la relazione ha solo progetti ancora da costruire, il nascondere certi elementi assomiglia molto a una "truffa", perché si toglie all'altro la possibilità di decidere di uscirne senza troppi "danni".
> Vero anche che spesso ci si giustifica pensando al dolore che si potrebbe infliggere all'altro, mentre magari la vera motivazione interiore è solo quella di non mettere a rischio qualcosa che non si vuole perdere, quindi in realtà non si sta operando a "protezione" dell'altro, ma solo, egoisticamente, a "protezione" di se stessi.
> ...


quoto


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Sai Ultimo, credo che in qst momento sia più importante concentrarsi sullo stato mentale del tradito per riprendersi un po di autostima e placare la rabbia piuttosto che sulla sofferenza del traditore, questo vorrei ribadire se prima non  sono riuscito a farmi capire. Dici che sono egoista? Pazienza...



Ma no..! dico che hai ragione, in parte. Io sto soltanto partecipando cercando di trasmetterti concetti da me appresi con tanta difficoltà. 

Forse non lo sai, ma io qua dentro sono entrato come persona tradita. Forse scriverti questo mi farà leggere un po diversamente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grazie. Buon senso perchè, per quanto posso dire, l'unica vera necessità di confessare un tradimento è nel momento in cui tu voglia lasciare quella persona (ma anche lì bisognerebbe fare di distinguo, comunque). Se uno ha intenzione di recuperare il rapporto non ha senso scaricarsi la coscienza caricando l'altro di sofferenza. Non è "giusto" per ripartire al posizioni livellate.* E' scemo perchè tu aggravi inutilmente una persona con la quale stai cercando di ritrovare TU un equilibrio. Tu, non lei o lui. E quindi, sei TU che devi darti da fare*.


quoto


----------



## nicola (30 Aprile 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Si, nicola, secondo me confessare dopo tanto tempo è inutile e dannoso. Presa la decisione di tacere (condivisibile o meno, si potrebbe discuterne, perché nelle circostanze della tua storia, il rischio di essere beccati per interposta persona era, IMO, piuttosto alto) il vaso di Pandora andava seppellito il più profondamente possibile sottoterra.
> Come va adesso? Hai poi capito cosa ha spinto tua moglie a confessare dopo tanto tempo?


Sai la mia rabbia sta lasciando spazio al vivere me stesso in modo più "egoistico". Le attenzioni si sono spostate più sulla mia persona, ecco cosa intendo.
Sul cosa la abbia spinta dopo tanto tempo devo rifarmi a ciò che mi disse appena scoperchiato il coperchio e cioè che secondo lei il tempo trascorso (7 anni) dal tradimento non credeva potesse più farmi male...ma si può??


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Aprile 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Sai la mia rabbia sta lasciando spazio al vivere me stesso in modo più "egoistico". Le attenzioni si sono spostate più sulla mia persona, ecco cosa intendo.
> Sul cosa la abbia spinta dopo tanto tempo devo rifarmi a ciò che mi disse appena scoperchiato il coperchio e cioè che secondo lei il tempo trascorso (7 anni) dal tradimento non credeva potesse più farmi male...*ma si può*??



no


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto



Con tutto il rispetto e la sincerità che riesco a trasmetterti, provate a pensare a delle persone che qua dentro non ci sono, a delle persone che non sanno e non apprendono quello che qua dentro apprendiamo. Ora immedesimandovi in questi riesco a far capire che queste persone sono molto immature e incapaci di gestirsi situazioni che noi adesso sapremmo gestirci?


----------



## nicola (30 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma no..! dico che hai ragione, in parte. Io sto soltanto partecipando cercando di trasmetterti concetti da me appresi con tanta difficoltà.
> 
> Forse non lo sai, ma io qua dentro sono entrato come persona tradita. Forse scriverti questo mi farà leggere un po diversamente.


tranquillo Ultimo, ho letto i tuoi interventi e immagivo che anche tu fossi stato tradito. Non condivido solo che sembri soffermarti più sulle ragioni che può aver avuto un traditore e la sua sofferenza piuttosto che recuperare soprattutto il tuo (mio) status mentale.


----------



## Cattivik (30 Aprile 2014)

Ci sono mille motivi per cui uno decide di confessare un tradimento.

Alcuni possono avere il "doppio fine" come dici tu, altri posso essere "sinceri" nel senso che chi ha commesso il fattaccio si sente veramente pentito e ha capito di aver sbagliato.

Ragionando per assurdo magari il traditore decide come tu hai detto di "espiare" da solo in silenzio i suoi sensi di colpa... e se il tradito venisse a sapere del tradimento! Magari si potrebbe incazzare perchè il tutto gli è stato taciuto della serie... "non sei stato/a capace nemmeno di chiedermi scusa di confessare il tuo errore, avrei saputo con chi ho a che fare e magari avrei deciso di ricostruirmi una vita con una persona più onesta, hai preferito evitare di affrontarmi ecc. ecc."

Questo per dire che il bene o il male (utilità o inutilità visto che mi sono preso del mr ovvietà) alcune volte non stanno nel gesto in se ma nel perchè uno lo compie e come lo compie.

Cattivik


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto e la sincerità che riesco a trasmetterti, provate a pensare a delle persone che qua dentro non ci sono, a delle persone che non sanno e non apprendono quello che qua dentro apprendiamo. Ora immedesimandovi in questi riesco a far capire che queste persone sono molto immature e incapaci di gestirsi situazioni che noi adesso sapremmo gestirci?



perdonami ultimo, ma non capisco a chi ti riferisci per cui non so risponderti


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> tranquillo Ultimo, ho letto i tuoi interventi e immagivo che anche tu fossi stato tradito. Non condivido solo che sembri soffermarti più sulle ragioni che può aver avuto un traditore e la sua sofferenza piuttosto che recuperare soprattutto il tuo (mio) status mentale.



 Te lo spiego subito, brevemente però.

Solamente per scrollare di dosso e cercare di abbreviare quel percorso di sofferenza che per molti è una strada comune.


----------



## nicola (30 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perdonami ultimo, ma non capisco a chi ti riferisci per cui non so risponderti


a quanto ho capito si riferisce a tutti quelli che sono stati traditi e non lo sanno...credo intenda questo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Aprile 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> a quanto ho capito si riferisce a tutti quelli che sono stati traditi e non lo sanno...credo intenda questo.



se è così non capisco perchè li definisce immaturi, forse nel senso di ignari?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perdonami ultimo, ma non capisco a chi ti riferisci per cui non so risponderti



Non mi riferisco a nessuno. 

Cercavo, o comunque percepivo che determinate risposte di quote o comunque certi ragionamenti non possiamo farli se nel caso specifico ci mettiamo noi stessi nella situazione di dover decidere. Perchè noi a priori siamo già formati e andati avanti in alcuni concetti basilari. Mentre chi vive la situazione senza la nostra maturata vicenda agisce molto differentemente da quello che teoricamente noi crediamo sia giusto. 

Il nostro giusto viene da esperienze fatte, il loro no.

Madò spero di essermi fatto capire.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Per rispondere posso tranquillamente quotare quanto ho scritto pochi minuti fa in un altro thread:


Libero di pensarla cosí, ma io non lo vorrei sapere.
Quando sono stata tradita mi sono incazzata a mina non per il tradimento ma perché si é fatto beccare come un pollo. E ho passato mesi a "non vedere" per dargli una via di fuga.

Non tutti siamo uguali. E non tutti vogliono sapere le stesse cose.
O dobbiamo adeguarci?


Ergo.
Fatti i cazzi tuoi che campi vecchio e valuta chi hai davanti.
Se hai la coscienza che ti rimorde scrostatela da solo e non mi mettere in mezzo.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io invece lo vedo solo come un lavarsi la coscienza
> per la serie "te l'ho detto, sono stata/o onesta/o quindi tu devi perdonarmi e anzi, devi amarmi di più"
> sei pentito? hai sbagliato? bene, paga le tue colpe in silenzio
> vuoi espiare? nn farlo sulla pelle degli altri
> se andare a letto con un altro/a ti andava bene, adesso fatti andare bene anche il pentimento e i sensi di colpa


Quoto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non mi riferisco a nessuno.
> 
> Cercavo, o comunque percepivo che determinate risposte di quote o comunque certi ragionamenti non possiamo farli se nel caso specifico ci mettiamo noi stessi nella situazione di dover decidere. Perchè noi a priori siamo già formati e andati avanti in alcuni concetti basilari. Mentre chi vive la situazione senza la nostra maturata vicenda agisce molto differentemente da quello che teoricamente noi crediamo sia giusto.
> 
> ...



ok, ti sei fatto capire :smile:
ora devo scappare, ti risponderò con calma


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grazie. Buon senso perchè, per quanto posso dire, l'unica vera necessità di confessare un tradimento è nel momento in cui tu voglia lasciare quella persona (ma anche lì bisognerebbe fare di distinguo, comunque). Se uno ha intenzione di recuperare il rapporto non ha senso scaricarsi la coscienza caricando l'altro di sofferenza. Non è "giusto" per ripartire al posizioni livellate. E' scemo perchè tu aggravi inutilmente una persona con la quale stai cercando di ritrovare TU un equilibrio. Tu, non lei o lui. E quindi, sei TU che devi darti da fare.


Bene. Buon senso per il traditore quindi. Se non è egoismo questo... Chi dice al traditore che l'altro vorrebbe continuare la storia se sapesse del tradimento? Il traditore che ha intenzione di recuperare il rapporto dopo aver tradito... Chi ti dice che io mi farei operare da un medico se sapessi che è quello che mi ha sparato alle spalle? 

Ma quando dite che confessare equivale a scaricarsi la coscienza, lo dite per esperienza? L'avete mai fatto? E vi ha fatto stare meglio? Confermi che il silenzio è una soluzione di comodo per chi ha tradito, ma non vuole lasciare. 

C'è una certa arroganza di fondo nel pensare che la sofferenza la si crei solo nel momento in cui si confessa, nel pensare che non si sia già spezzato qualcosa nel momento in cui si tradisce. In realtà il seme della sofferenza è già stato piantato nel momento in cui si è tradito. Gli effetti si manifesteranno nel tempo, prima o poi, in un modo o nell'altro, ma il seme è già piantato. 

Ed e' arrogante pensare di "passarla liscia". Come dice Marietto, in un tradimento c'è sempre almeno una persona di troppo che sa e quindi non si può avere il controllo totale della situazione.

Per quanto mi riguarda, è molto peggio scoprirlo da solo. Se non altro, confessando, dimostrerebbe per me quel rispetto che non ha avuto tradendomi. E vedrei una persona che ha sbagliato ed è pronta a prendersi le sue responsabilità. Meriterebbe ancora il mio rispetto per questo.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, la tua è la visione completamente opposta della cosa, e, ripeto, ha il suo fondamento.
> Ma Ataru ha veramente colto l'essenza.
> E ribadisco anch'io che confessando, dai all'altro la libertà di scegliere, se non lo fai lo fai vivere nell'illusione di un qualcosa che non è, e quindi continui ad ingannarlo.
> Il silenzio è solo una soluzione di comodo per chi tradisce.
> ...


Non credobproprio sia solo una situazione di comodo.
In molti casi i traditi non superano e fai peggio.
Hai fatto una stronzata ok. Non sei stato beccato ok.
Non confessi. Ritorni nei ranghi con i tuoi rimorsi e vai avanti con la donna che ami.
Che hai scelto e quindi amindi piú.
E lei é felice.

Lo confessi. Lei/lui non supera. 
Vita rovinata di entrambi.


Mah.
Per me é da fuori di testa.


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

Tebe, forse ti sfugge che io parlo da potenziale tradito. Ergo, sono cazzi miei e voglio sapere. Chiaro che rispetto chi invece vuole vivere felicemente nell'ignoranza e probabilmente, dovesse succedere, non lo direi alla mia compagna, perché lei non vorrebbe saperlo. Ma tanto non si pone il problema.

Chiara, non capisco come tu possa quotare prima Marietto e poi JB


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Bene. Buon senso per il traditore quindi. Se non è egoismo questo... Chi dice al traditore che l'altro vorrebbe continuare la storia se sapesse del tradimento? Il traditore che ha intenzione di recuperare il rapporto dopo aver tradito... Chi ti dice che io mi farei operare da un medico se sapessi che è quello che mi ha sparato alle spalle?
> 
> Ma quando dite che confessare equivale a scaricarsi la coscienza, lo dite per esperienza? L'avete mai fatto? E vi ha fatto stare meglio? Confermi che il silenzio è una soluzione di comodo per chi ha tradito, ma non vuole lasciare.
> 
> ...


Infatti è molto meglio non scoprirlo affatto. Per tenerla in piedi, quella coppia. Altrimenti parliamo di aria fritta. Se e ma non fanno la felicità, solo casini. Tu, traditore pentito, vuoi che la coppia vada avanti? Bene, allora impegnati e soprattutto tieni presente quando aprire bocca e quando no. Altrimenti, che ti tenga o meno, che l'altro ti mandi a fare in culo o no, hai comunque sfasciato o alterato in maniera magari irreparabile un rapporto per entrambi, è l'egoismo è prorio quello.


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grazie. Buon senso perchè, per quanto posso dire, *l'unica vera necessità di confessare un tradimento è nel momento in cui tu voglia lasciare quella persona *(ma anche lì bisognerebbe fare di distinguo, comunque). Se uno ha intenzione di recuperare il rapporto non ha senso scaricarsi la coscienza caricando l'altro di sofferenza. Non è "giusto" per ripartire al posizioni livellate. E' scemo perchè tu aggravi inutilmente una persona con la quale stai cercando di ritrovare TU un equilibrio. Tu, non lei o lui. E quindi, sei TU che devi darti da fare.



Ma lasciare la persona e basta senza metterla al corrente che c'ha pure le corna non sarebbe sufficiente?

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti è molto meglio non scoprirlo affatto. Per tenerla in piedi, quella coppia. Altrimenti parliamo di aria fritta. Se e ma non fanno la felicità, solo casini. Tu, traditore pentito, vuoi che la coppia vada avanti? Bene, allora impegnati e soprattutto tieni presente quando aprire bocca e quando no. Altrimenti, che ti tenga o meno, che l'altro ti mandi a fare in culo o no, hai comunque sfasciato o alterato in maniera magari irreparabile un rapporto per entrambi, è l'egoismo è prorio quello.



Concordo. Per il semplice fatto, che se il traditore si rende conto con questa esperienza
cosa vuole, sa allora cosa fare: impegnarsi. Il tradito, quel posto non lo ha lasciato (si suppone). 
E così si lavora alla coppia ... e non sul percorso che ha fatto il traditore ... o almeno, in altri termini.


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> confessare un tradimento
> ma che senso ha?
> è una cosa che non capirò mai
> a me è sempre sembrata una cattiveria gratuita fatta esclusivamente per ferire l'altro
> ...



Dipende dalle persone e dalle situazioni...e visto che si tratta di variabili non indifferenti una regola generale non ci può essere.Se non ti
becco è un conto ma se vengo a scoprire e tu neghi mi sottovaluti l'intelligenza e non ci siamo....non sopporto la frase "guarda che non è quello che pensi".In entrambi i casi sia che ti becco sia che non ti becco c'è qualcosa che non va alla base del rapporto.Se ci si lascia addio...ma se si vuole ripartire bisogna costruire daccapo e liberi di bugie e segreti....ovviamente bisognerebbe avere la forza e le palle sia di accettare la verita sia di confessarla....


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma lasciare la persona e basta senza metterla al corrente che c'ha pure le corna non sarebbe sufficiente?
> 
> Buscopann


Infatti c'era una parente appresso.


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti c'era una parente appresso.


Ah ok. Non avevo visto. Per il resto concordo su tutto

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma lasciare la persona e basta senza metterla al corrente che c'ha pure le corna non sarebbe sufficiente?
> 
> Buscopann



Se il traditore non viene scoperto siamo proprio convinti che smette di tradire e s' impegna nella
coppia oppure che trova il coraggio di lasciar il cornuto? Ci vorrebbe tanto amore e rispetto per fare ciò ma se ci fosse tutto questo amore e rispetto non ci sarebbe stato neanche il tradimento.Non sto parlando delle storielle di una notte ma dei tradimenti lunghi.....


----------



## Esperanta (30 Aprile 2014)

Probabilmente confessare è una questione di, chiamiamola così, onestà intellettuale. A meno che non lo si faccia per essere lasciati, siamo d'accordo. Poi nel mezzo c'è tutto un insieme di sfumature che caratterizzano le situazioni.
In merito alle sofferenze delle due parti, analizzando la questione dall'esterno appare patetico attribuire eventuali sofferenze al traditore, inevitabilmente la parte maggiormente lesa è l'altra. Eppure proprio questa componente "attiva", proprio il fatto di essere il responsabile di tutto quanto, determina la sofferenza in colui che ha sbagliato non sapendo/volendo/potendo/preoccupandosi in tempo di evitare che questo accadesse. 

Io ammiro tantissimo Ultimo, sul serio


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Se il traditore non viene scoperto siamo proprio convinti che smette di tradire e s' impegna nella
> coppia oppure che trova il coraggio di lasciar il cornuto? Ci vorrebbe tanto amore e rispetto per fare ciò ma se ci fosse tutto questo amore e rispetto non ci sarebbe stato neanche il tradimento.Non sto parlando delle storielle di una notte ma dei tradimenti lunghi.....


Si parla di confessioni. Non di tradimenti scoperti. Quindi è tutto in mano al traditore. Sia che voglia lasciare, sia che non voglia, non riesco a trovare quasi mai un senso alla confessione del tradimento, se non semplicemente quello di lavarsi la coscienza e condividere un po' di fardello col cornuto/a, che a quel punto diventa pure mazziato/a

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

Esperanta ha detto:


> Probabilmente confessare è una questione di, chiamiamola così, onestà intellettuale. A meno che non lo si faccia per essere lasciati, siamo d'accordo. Poi nel mezzo c'è tutto un insieme di sfumature che caratterizzano le situazioni.
> In merito alle sofferenze delle due parti, analizzando la questione dall'esterno appare patetico attribuire eventuali sofferenze al traditore, inevitabilmente la parte maggiormente lesa è l'altra. Eppure proprio questa componente "attiva", proprio il fatto di essere il responsabile di tutto quanto, determina la sofferenza in colui che ha sbagliato non sapendo/volendo/potendo/preoccupandosi in tempo di evitare che questo accadesse.
> 
> *Io ammiro tantissimo Ultimo*, sul serio


Ognuno si sceglie i propri idoli. Io ammiro molto Batman invece :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2014)

Ciao 

lo so, che a Ultimo non piace,
ma il suo tradimento è stato di una botta e basta. 

E mi dispiace, è tutto diverso, quando si parla di storie parallele. 
O di tradimenti, che durano nel tempo ... 

Di che tradimenti si discute?


sienne


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Gestirsi il pentimento in silenzio equivale ad autoassolversi. Magari ci vuole tempo, ma alla fine ti assolvi da sola. Bella forza. Io trovo molto più comodo questo atteggiamento invece.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il neretto, intendevo dire che devo sapere se mi hai tradito. E devo essere io a decidere il futuro della nostra storia, non tu, a mie spese. Io so chi è lei. Ed è per questo che l'amo di un amore non condizionato. Posso amarti SOLO se rispetti determinate condizioni? No, ti amo per quello che sei, non per quello che fai. Ma non è automatico che io voglia stare con te SOLO perché ti amo. Un po' complesso da spiegare.


Ma cosa stai dicendo.
Gestirsi da soli un pentimento per un tradimento é auto assolversi?
É evidente che non hai "mai peccato" E non sei passato attraverso l auto gestione del senso di colpa. 
Beato te che sei perfetto E tutto sai mi viene da scrivere.


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si parla di confessioni. Non di tradimenti scoperti. Quindi è tutto in mano al traditore. Sia che voglia lasciare, sia che non voglia, non riesco a trovare quasi mai un senso alla confessione del tradimento, se non semplicemente quello di lavarsi la coscienza e condividere un po' di fardello col cornuto/a, che a quel punto diventa pure mazziato/a
> 
> Buscopann


Ecco per me solo la scoperta del tradimento può portare alla confessione del tradimento perché senza venir scoperto il traditore non solo non confessa ma continuerebbe anche a
tradire senza lasciare.Per lasciare il tradito ci vuole coraggio e coscienza ma se uno tradisce 
vuol dire che non ha nessuna delle due....Lo stesso coraggio e coscienza che ci vuole per mettere il punto in un rapporto quando ci si accorge di non amare piu prima di tradire...
Io di persone cosi non ne ho mai conosciute


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ecco per me solo la scoperta del tradimento può portare alla confessione del tradimento perché senza venir scoperto il traditore non solo non confessa ma continuerebbe anche a
> tradire senza lasciare.Per lasciare il tradito ci vuole coraggio e coscienza ma se uno tradisce
> vuol dire che non ha nessuna delle due....Lo stesso coraggio e coscienza che ci vuole per mettere il punto in un rapporto quando ci si accorge di non amare piu prima di tradire...
> Io di persone cosi non ne ho mai conosciute


Non è vero. Anche io non ho mai visto il koala. Eppure esiste.
La scelta di lasciare o meno è un'equazione con tante di quelle variabili che ogni singolo caso è a sé.  Ovvio che quando sei dentro un matrimonio con figli o semplicemente se convivi diventa tutto molto più complicato. 

Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mah...io sono d'accordo con l'omissione...Penso che sono lì con il mio uomo, mi dà tutto quello che mi deve dare, sto bene, siamo contenti, abbiamo i nostri progetti...un giorno mi arriva lì e mi dice "sai, un anno dopo che stavamo insieme è capitato questo con questa, ma è finita dopo un mese".Questo è tentato omicidio...mi ammazzarebbe, ma a che pro? E' cattiveria...Il lavarsi la coscienza non l'ho mai capito, già il senso di colpa è un peso talmente grande che per me è la giusta punizione...Una persona ammette il tradimento e cosa pensa di fare?! Essere più limpido e pulito!? No, ha solo fatto male volontariamente...e avrà quella sensazione di "aver fatto la cosa giusta" confessando una cosa morta e sepolta...


Cattiveria. Si.Anche io la penso cosi.


----------



## disincantata (30 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, la tua è la visione completamente opposta della cosa, e, ripeto, ha il suo fondamento.
> Ma Ataru ha veramente colto l'essenza.
> E ribadisco anch'io che confessando, dai all'altro la libertà di scegliere, se non lo fai lo fai vivere nell'illusione di un qualcosa che non è, e quindi continui ad ingannarlo.
> Il silenzio è solo una soluzione di comodo per chi tradisce.
> ...


In teoria sarebbe cosi,  in pratica in quanti confessano per onesta'? Per altruismo? 

Uno onesto e altruista non tradisce sistematicamente. 
Non x anni.  
Quasi sempre vanno minacciati e la veriita',  mai tutta,  mai,  esce a rate e si scocciano pure. 

Certo che e' meglio sapere,  ma Ci sono casi,  quando il tradimento e' stato lungo,  o piu' d'uno, o con amico/a di familia
, o sono passati tantissimi anni,  che devastano chi lo scopre e non sei libero di scegliere.  Troppo tardi. Troppi intoppi. 

Insomma non esiste un metro uguale X tutti e,  per tutti i tradimenti.


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Concordo. Per il semplice fatto, che se il traditore si rende conto con questa esperienza
> cosa vuole, sa allora cosa fare: impegnarsi. Il tradito, quel posto non lo ha lasciato (si suppone).
> E così si lavora alla coppia ... e non sul percorso che ha fatto il traditore ... o almeno, in altri termini.


Rimane una truffa.



Erato' ha detto:


> se si vuole ripartire bisogna costruire daccapo e *liberi di bugie e segreti*....ovviamente bisognerebbe avere la forza e le palle sia di accettare la verita sia di confessarla....


:up:



Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma lasciare la persona e basta senza metterla al corrente che c'ha pure le corna non sarebbe sufficiente?
> 
> Buscopann


:up:



Erato' ha detto:


> Ci vorrebbe tanto amore e rispetto per fare ciò ma se ci fosse tutto questo amore e rispetto non ci sarebbe stato neanche il tradimento.Non sto parlando delle storielle di una notte ma dei tradimenti lunghi.....


:up:



Esperanta ha detto:


> Probabilmente confessare è una questione di, chiamiamola così, onestà intellettuale. A meno che non lo si faccia per essere lasciati, siamo d'accordo. Poi nel mezzo c'è tutto un insieme di sfumature che caratterizzano le situazioni.
> In merito alle sofferenze delle due parti, analizzando la questione dall'esterno appare patetico attribuire eventuali sofferenze al traditore, inevitabilmente la parte maggiormente lesa è l'altra. Eppure proprio questa componente "attiva", proprio il fatto di essere il responsabile di tutto quanto, determina la sofferenza in colui che ha sbagliato non sapendo/volendo/potendo/preoccupandosi in tempo di evitare che questo accadesse.
> 
> Io ammiro tantissimo Ultimo, sul serio


Io non trascuro la sofferenza del traditore. Se è arrivato a tradire di sicuro dei motivi (più o meno validi) ci saranno e cerco di capire quali sono le mie responsabilità. E' un percorso ho fatto e sto facendo. E sono consapevole che si soffra da entrambe le parti, sempre che il traditore non sia uno stronzo senza cuore.



Tebe ha detto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo.
> Gestirsi da soli un pentimento per un tradimento é auto assolversi?
> É evidente che non hai "mai peccato" E non sei passato attraverso l auto gestione del senso di colpa.
> *Beato te che sei perfetto E tutto sai mi viene da scrivere*.


Non ti scaldare Tebe. Difficilmente (forse mai) mi è capitato di parlare con traditori che abbiano detto "Ho sbagliato!", punto e basta. C'è sempre qualche "ma". E questo, in qualche modo, è darsi degli alibi. E gli alibi alleggeriscono il fardello. Vuoi negare che trovare delle cause "esterne" alle nostre azioni renda più sopportabili i sensi di colpa? Poi non voglio negare che non sia per tutti così, ci mancherebbe, ma nella mia esperienza pochi si prendono la piena responsabilità di un tradimento senza "scaricare" qualche "colpa" sul tradito. Forse perché in effetti qualche responsabilità c'è quasi sempre, è vero, ma non sta al traditore darsi delle attenuanti, secondo me. Ritengo che gestire in autonomia i propri sensi di colpa sia più semplice perché devi curarti solo della tua sofferenza e non anche di quella di chi hai tradito. E' una forma di difesa. Lecita. Se poi mi dici che sia più facile confessare, facendo soffrire l'altra persona, perché così facendo "scarichi" parte del fardello su di lei e quindi ti alleggerisci la coscienza... Non so cosa dirti. A me sembra terrificante. Per me diventa molto più pesante e i sensi di colpa si acuiscono, altro che scaricare. Mi prendo un fardello più grande sulle spalle.

Tu hai mai confessato? E ti è stato più semplice, dopo?

Non è vero che non ho mai "peccato". Non ho mai tradito, questo no. Ma ho fatto cose di cui non vado fiero, mancando di rispetto a qualcuno. E per quanto mi riguarda era più facile tenermi dentro i miei sensi di colpa, autogestirmeli come dici tu, piuttosto che affrontare la persona offesa guardandola negli occhi e confessandole la mia colpa, sapendo che l'avrei fatta soffrire. Forse l'ho persa facendo così, ma per me è stata la cosa giusta. E credo anche per lei. 

Il neretto è uno sfogo impulsivo e infondato. Non penso di essere perfetto, anzi. E di certo non penso di sapere tutto, altrimenti non sarei qui a scrivere su questo forum. Sono sicuro si possa parlarne pacatamente.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> E' chiaro che ci sono due visioni opposte sulla questione. La mia compagna la pensa come voi. Non vorrebbe sapere (bella forza, sta con un uno che è fedele fino al midollo :O ). Soprattutto se si tratta di una storia finita ed avessi deciso di stare con lei. Se si trattasse di un errore, di una sbandata e alla fine fossi pentito e decidessi di dedicarmi totalmente a lei, non lo vorrebbe sapere. E questo mi creerebbe dei problemi qualora dovessi tradirla, perché io invece glielo direi rischiando che decida di lasciarmi.
> 
> Quindi che fare in un rapporto di coppia? Seguire le proprie idee o assecondare i desideri dell'altro? Dovrei dirglielo sapendo che non vorrebbe e che la farei soffrire? O seguire la mia coscienza e confessare, facendola soffrire, certo, ma lasciando decidere a lei se stare con me o meno?
> 
> Patti chiari e amicizia lunga allora. Perché se tu SAI come la penso io, se sai che io VOGLIO sapere, tutti i discorsi sulla malvagità intrinseca di una confessione cadono nel vuoto e rimane solo la scelta opportunista di tacere.


Ah quindi NONOSTANTE lei ti abbia detto che NON vorrebbe saperlo tu lo diresti uguale?
Complimenti per il rispetto verso l altro.
Cattivo proprio. Fare il doppio del male alla persona che hai tradito.
In questo caso due volte.
La prima scopando con un altra e la seconda dicendo qualcosa che lei ti aveva detto di non dirle.



Minchia.
( lo so che non hai tradito e lei si, ma rispondo alla frase che non riesco da smart a nerettare in cui tu dici che se tradissi lo diresti. Minchia2. Ce Dio ci liberi dai sinceri duri e puri, che ti distruggono la gita cosí. Per sguire le loro para fottendosene di te e di ció che oensi. Proprio da dire. Cornuti e mazziati.:unhappy


----------



## disincantata (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è vero. Anche io non ho mai visto il koala. Eppure esiste.
> La scelta di lasciare o meno è un'equazione con tante di quelle variabili che ogni singolo caso è a sé.  Ovvio che quando sei dentro un matrimonio con figli o semplicemente se convivi diventa tutto molto più complicato.
> 
> Buscopann


Il tradimento tra fidanzati e' ancora piu' assurdo per me.

Non ci sono certo le premesse di una futura convivenza felice se gia' tradisci. 


Poi puo' durare una vita.  Come non saprei. 

Una mia collega ha tradito spudoratamente il marito con un ns collega otto giorni prima di sposarlo. 

Sono ancora insieme.  Fine anni 70.  Boh!


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Certo. Per questo è facile tacere e non affrontare il dolore dell'altro. Gestirsela da soli è molto più facile, in primo luogo perché già arrivando a tradire ci si danno degli alibi e quindi delle giustificazioni. Molto più difficile è guardare negli occhi la persona che hai tradito mentre le spezzi il cuore. Come ho detto, non spacciamo per un gesto compassionevole una scelta opportunista e assumiamoci le nostre responsabilità.
> 
> Io la vedo così.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione. Sarebbe molto difficile guardarmi negli occhi mentre mi spezzi il cuore confessandomi ( pur non volenrolo sapere, ricordo) di avermi tradita.

perché i tuoi occhi sarebbero nelle mie mani.







Madonna. Scusami ma mi metti i brividi.


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ah quindi NONOSTANTE lei ti abbia detto che NON vorrebbe saperlo tu lo diresti uguale?
> Complimenti per il rispetto verso l altro.
> Cattivo proprio. Fare il doppio del male alla persona che hai tradito.
> In questo caso due volte.
> ...


No Tebe, stai prendendo una cantonata su di me. Ma ti concedo che la mia frase possa essere ambigua.

Non intendevo dire che glielo direi lo stesso, sapendo che lei preferirebbe non sapere. Intendevo dire che non farlo mi costerebbe un conflitto interiore. Che sarebbe un prezzo da pagare per il mio errore. Per questo mi aspetterei un analogo trattamento da parte sua. Io vorrei sapere. Da lei. Lei lo sa.

Tu, sapendo che il tuo compagno vorrebbe sapere, confesseresti o resteresti della tua idea che sarebbe un'inutile sofferenza per lui e quindi staresti zitta?


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grazie. Buon senso perchè, per quanto posso dire, l'unica vera necessità di confessare un tradimento è nel momento in cui tu voglia lasciare quella persona (ma anche lì bisognerebbe fare di distinguo, comunque). Se uno ha intenzione di recuperare il rapporto non ha senso scaricarsi la coscienza caricando l'altro di sofferenza. Non è "giusto" per ripartire al posizioni livellate. E' scemo perchè tu aggravi inutilmente una persona con la quale stai cercando di ritrovare TU un equilibrio. Tu, non lei o lui. E quindi, sei TU che devi darti da fare.


Quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo.
> Gestirsi da soli un pentimento per un tradimento é auto assolversi?
> É evidente che non hai "mai peccato" E non sei passato attraverso l auto gestione del senso di colpa.
> Beato te che sei perfetto E tutto sai mi viene da scrivere.


quoto


----------



## zanna (30 Aprile 2014)

Esperanta ha detto:


> Probabilmente confessare è una questione di, chiamiamola così, onestà intellettuale. A meno che non lo si faccia per essere lasciati, siamo d'accordo. Poi nel mezzo c'è tutto un insieme di sfumature che caratterizzano le situazioni.
> In merito alle sofferenze delle due parti, analizzando la questione dall'esterno appare patetico attribuire eventuali sofferenze al traditore, inevitabilmente la parte maggiormente lesa è l'altra. Eppure proprio questa componente "attiva", proprio il fatto di essere il responsabile di tutto quanto, determina la sofferenza in colui che ha sbagliato non sapendo/volendo/potendo/preoccupandosi in tempo di evitare che questo accadesse.
> 
> *Io ammiro tantissimo Ultimo, sul serio*


Ecco siamo apposto ... ed adesso chi lo tiene più :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nicola (30 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Sarebbe molto difficile guardarmi negli occhi mentre mi spezzi il cuore confessandomi ( pur non volenrolo sapere, ricordo) di avermi tradita.
> 
> perché i tuoi occhi sarebbero nelle mie mani.
> 
> ...


quelle sue parole, mentre l'aiutavo (!?) a confessare sono scolpite a fuoco nelle mie orecchie, un tatuaggio sbagliato che non puoi cancellare per la vita.


----------



## disincantata (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io invece lo vedo solo come.
> 
> un lavarsi la coscienza
> per la serie "te l'ho detto, sono stata/o onesta/o quindi tu devi perdonarmi e anzi, devi amarmi di più"
> ...


Tutto puo' essere ma un traditore non credo imponga il perdono e meno ancora avanzi pretese. 

Io non parlo mai di un tradimento mordi e fuggi.

quelli chi li fa farebbe meglio a confessarli ad uno psicologo X capirne la necessita'.


----------



## zanna (30 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> In teoria sarebbe cosi,  in pratica in quanti confessano per onesta'? Per altruismo?
> 
> Uno onesto e altruista non tradisce sistematicamente.
> Non x anni.
> ...


Già ... troppo tardi, troppe responsabilità verso chi non ha colpa e a cui daresti la tua stessa vita per non farli soffrire ... resta solo un velo sempre più spesso di tristezza in fondo agli occhi e sul tuo cuore :triste:


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è vero. Anche io non ho mai visto il koala. Eppure esiste.
> La scelta di lasciare o meno è un'equazione con tante di quelle variabili che ogni singolo caso è a sé.  Ovvio che quando sei dentro un matrimonio con figli o semplicemente se convivi diventa tutto molto più complicato.
> 
> Buscopann


Il koala esiste sicuramente ma le persone disposte ad assumersi le proprie responsabilita
spontaneamente dopo aver sbagliato ce ne sono poche e probabilmente sono una specie piu rara dei koala....Almeno per quello che ho visto io fino a ora e non mi riferisco solo alla mia storia personale dove cmq la confessione è arrivata come liberazione.Ma si sa che ogni storia è una storia a parte....


----------



## mic (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> confessare un tradimento
> ma che senso ha?
> è una cosa che non capirò mai
> a me è sempre sembrata una cattiveria gratuita fatta esclusivamente per ferire l'altro
> ...


Concordo prepotentemente.....


----------



## nicola (30 Aprile 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Concordo prepotentemente.....


wee mic


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

bisogna forse capire, cosa significa prendersi le proprie responsabilità.
Per me, se tradisco e tramite questo percorso, noto dove voglio stare,
mi assumo la responsabilità di tacere, tenermi per me questo guaio
che ho combinato e di dedicarmi alla coppia ... all'altra persona. 
Di vederla e considerarla  ... 


sienne


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bisogna forse capire, cosa significa prendersi le proprie responsabilità.
> Per me, se tradisco e tramite questo percorso, noto dove voglio stare,
> ...


Questo lo capisco, davvero. Di più se si tratta di una cosa occasionale, una sbandata diciamo. Meno se si è trattato di un rapporto prolungato nel tempo. Ma lo capisco. Però chi ti dice che il tradito vorrebbe ancora stare con te, se sapesse che l'hai tradito? Non è forse continuare a tradirlo, non metterlo a conoscenza dei fatti permettendogli di scegliere a sua volta di dedicarsi, se lo vuole, alla coppia... a te? O di lasciarti? E' a questo aspetto che mi sembrate dare pochissima o nessuna importanza. Oh, son fatto male io eh!


----------



## disincantata (30 Aprile 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Sai la mia rabbia sta lasciando spazio al vivere me stesso in modo più "egoistico". Le attenzioni si sono spostate più sulla mia persona, ecco cosa intendo.
> Sul cosa la abbia spinta dopo tanto tempo devo rifarmi a ciò che mi disse appena scoperchiato il coperchio e cioè che secondo lei il tempo trascorso (7 anni) dal tradimento non credeva potesse più farmi male...ma si può??


Questo e' ancora piu' assurdo.  Mancanza di sensibita'. 

Un altro tradimento.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bisogna forse capire, cosa significa prendersi le proprie responsabilità.
> Per me, se tradisco e tramite questo percorso, noto dove voglio stare,
> ...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> confessare un tradimento
> ma che senso ha?
> è una cosa che non capirò mai
> a me è sempre sembrata una cattiveria gratuita fatta esclusivamente per ferire l'altro
> ...


Ha sensissimo...
Tutto quanto si può dimostrare può assurgere ad un significato...

Lei ti fa...
Sniff sob sento che hai un'altra

e tu le rispondi

Fosse solo una mia cara fosse solo una....sono un GAP...intiero...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Gruppo
Amanti
Provette...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Tebe, forse ti sfugge che io parlo da potenziale tradito. Ergo, sono cazzi miei e voglio sapere. Chiaro che rispetto chi invece vuole vivere felicemente nell'ignoranza e probabilmente, dovesse succedere, non lo direi alla mia compagna, perché lei non vorrebbe saperlo. Ma tanto non si pone il problema.
> 
> Chiara, non capisco come tu possa quotare prima Marietto e poi JB


Si Ataru e io parlo da sper tradita. Manco potenziale.
E poi...ma prima non ho quotato un tuo post dove scrivevi che alla tua donna lo diresti del tradimento nonostante lei non voglia?
Ho letto male o hai cambiato idea?


----------



## morfeo78 (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> E' chiaro che ci sono due visioni opposte sulla questione. La mia compagna la pensa come voi. Non vorrebbe sapere (bella forza, sta con un uno che è fedele fino al midollo :O ). Soprattutto se si tratta di una storia finita ed avessi deciso di stare con lei. Se si trattasse di un errore, di una sbandata e alla fine fossi pentito e decidessi di dedicarmi totalmente a lei, non lo vorrebbe sapere. E questo mi creerebbe dei problemi qualora dovessi tradirla, perché io invece glielo direi rischiando che decida di lasciarmi.
> 
> Quindi che fare in un rapporto di coppia? Seguire le proprie idee o assecondare i desideri dell'altro? Dovrei dirglielo sapendo che non vorrebbe e che la farei soffrire? O seguire la mia coscienza e confessare, facendola soffrire, certo, ma lasciando decidere a lei se stare con me o meno?
> 
> Patti chiari e amicizia lunga allora. Perché se tu SAI come la penso io, se sai che io VOGLIO sapere, tutti i discorsi sulla malvagità intrinseca di una confessione cadono nel vuoto e rimane solo la scelta opportunista di tacere.


Se la relazione extra è iniziata e finita e si ci pente dell'errore, dovresti rispettare la tua compagna almeno su questo e non procurargli un dolore inutile. 

Il discorso cambia se tu lo dici fin dall'inizio della partita confessando che con tizia rischi di avere una sbandata perché.... e ne parlate (se non ti ha ucciso prima che hai finito di dirlo).

Allora veramente può essere significativa la confessione. Per prevenire la sbandata risolvendo i problemi di fondo oppure lasciando la facoltà di scelta. 
A partita finita e relazione di nuovo stabile ad una confessione cosa dovrei dire? Grazie?? hai fatto la cosa giusta??
E no cara, adesso 100 frustate al giorno! : )))


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si Ataru e io parlo da sper tradita. Manco potenziale.
> E poi...ma prima non ho quotato un tuo post dove scrivevi che alla tua donna lo diresti del tradimento nonostante lei non voglia?
> Ho letto male o hai cambiato idea?



Vado a memoria. L'ultimo mio che hai quotato era precedente a quello a cui ti riferisci. E ti ho risposto. Non ho cambiato idea, solo mi sono espresso male, evidentemente.

Sto spaziando molto nel forum e sto lavorando poco, devo dire :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Questo lo capisco, davvero. Di più se si tratta di una cosa occasionale, una sbandata diciamo. Meno se si è trattato di un rapporto prolungato nel tempo. Ma lo capisco. Però chi ti dice che il tradito vorrebbe ancora stare con te, se sapesse che l'hai tradito? Non è forse continuare a tradirlo, non metterlo a conoscenza dei fatti permettendogli di scegliere a sua volta di dedicarsi, se lo vuole, alla coppia... a te? O di lasciarti? E' a questo aspetto che mi sembrate dare pochissima o nessuna importanza. Oh, son fatto male io eh!



Ciao

Non sei fatto male. 
Il fatto è, quando ti viene detto una cosa così, non riconosci il percorso del traditore che ha fatto.
Non percepisci, che è una cosa che lui ha superato da sé, che si trova finalmente alla tua pari. 
Inevitabilmente, il male che ti crea, ti getta in una dimensione fuori da tutto. E vuoi capire. 
E non capisci. Perché il male e il bene litigano in te. Getti lui è te, nuovamente in quella crisi, 
una crisi, che anche tu, da tradita non hai percepito e visto ... colpe e vomiti escono ... 
E a volte, è il male che senti, che ti fa chiudere. E non il fatto in sé ... una crisi di lui, superata. 

Certo, partendo da un certo tipo di tradimento. 
Io il mio l'ho scoperto ... ed è un'altro tipo ... 


sienne


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ci sono mille motivi per cui uno decide di confessare un tradimento.
> 
> Alcuni possono avere il "doppio fine" come dici tu, altri posso essere "sinceri" nel senso che chi ha commesso il fattaccio si sente veramente pentito e ha capito di aver sbagliato.
> 
> ...


s' vabbè, c'è anche da dire che la gente nn è mai contenta
una mia collega trovò il fidanzato quasi marito in macchina con un'altra
e si lamentò del fatto che tutti sapevano ma che nessuno le avesse detto niente
la stessa persona che poi ti dice che gli altri devono farsi i fatti propri...


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Non ti scaldare Tebe. Difficilmente (forse mai) mi è capitato di parlare con traditori che abbiano detto "Ho sbagliato!", punto e basta. C'è sempre qualche "ma". E questo, in qualche modo, è darsi degli alibi. E gli alibi alleggeriscono il fardello. Vuoi negare che trovare delle cause "esterne" alle nostre azioni renda più sopportabili i sensi di colpa? Poi non voglio negare che non sia per tutti così, ci mancherebbe, ma nella mia esperienza pochi si prendono la piena responsabilità di un tradimento senza "scaricare" qualche "colpa" sul tradito. Forse perché in effetti qualche responsabilità c'è quasi sempre, è vero, ma non sta al traditore darsi delle attenuanti, secondo me. Ritengo che gestire in autonomia i propri sensi di colpa sia più semplice perché devi curarti solo della tua sofferenza e non anche di quella di chi hai tradito. E' una forma di difesa. Lecita. Se poi mi dici che sia più facile confessare, facendo soffrire l'altra persona, perché così facendo "scarichi" parte del fardello su di lei e quindi ti alleggerisci la coscienza... Non so cosa dirti. A me sembra terrificante. Per me diventa molto più pesante e i sensi di colpa si acuiscono, altro che scaricare. Mi prendo un fardello più grande sulle spalle.
> 
> Tu hai mai confessato? E ti è stato più semplice, dopo?
> 
> ...


Inranto non puoi equiparare un traditore seriale ad uno che ha tradito una sola volta.
Ovviamente un seriale ti risponderà ma o amche chi se ne frega. Ma un fedele xhe ha sbagliato...beh...é un pó diverso.
Poi.
Io sono stata tradita e la mia colpa c era eccome.
Quindi partire dal presupposto che il tradito non ha mai colpa é fallace.
Poi ci sono mille distinguo ma nella mia vita i fedeli che hanno tradito sono stati spinti diciamo cosí, a farlo.
Perche quando la comunicazione é zero con il partner le colpe sono di entrambi.
Io non mi scaldo é solo il mio modo di interagire, come il tuo del resto .
E nemmeno tu vai per il sottile.


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2014)

Ciao 

dico una cosa. Prendo il caso di nico ... 

Lì, per come sono fatta, mi chiederei se non lasciarla,
non tanto per il tradimento che ha fatto, ma perché 
dopo anni me lo viene a dire, pensando, che è tutto ok. 

Lì, mi chiederei ... ma chi è questa persona?
Cosa le passa per la mente ... 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> No Tebe, stai prendendo una cantonata su di me. Ma ti concedo che la mia frase possa essere ambigua.
> 
> Non intendevo dire che glielo direi lo stesso, sapendo che lei preferirebbe non sapere. Intendevo dire che non farlo mi costerebbe un conflitto interiore. Che sarebbe un prezzo da pagare per il mio errore. Per questo mi aspetterei un analogo trattamento da parte sua. Io vorrei sapere. Da lei. Lei lo sa.
> 
> Tu, sapendo che il tuo compagno vorrebbe sapere, confesseresti o resteresti della tua idea che sarebbe un'inutile sofferenza per lui e quindi staresti zitta?


Ah. Ok.
Per la tua domanda...non mi si pone il problema.
Io non devo confessre niente a prescinderE.
il tradimento sessuale per me non esiste e non chiedo ne do fedeltà fisica quindi chi sta con me lo sa già a priori che comunque potrei zompare in altri letti.
Semplice. Sono una traditrice che ti dice subito che lo é e sta a te acegliere cosa vuoi fare.
Se Ci stai niente domande.


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ecco per me solo la scoperta del tradimento può portare alla confessione del tradimento perché senza venir scoperto il traditore non solo non confessa ma continuerebbe anche a
> tradire senza lasciare.Per lasciare il tradito ci vuole coraggio e coscienza ma se uno tradisce
> vuol dire che non ha nessuna delle due....Lo stesso coraggio e coscienza che ci vuole per mettere il punto in un rapporto quando ci si accorge di non amare piu prima di tradire...
> Io di persone cosi non ne ho mai conosciute


e chi ha detto che per tradire sia necessario non amare?


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il tradimento tra fidanzati e' ancora piu' assurdo per me.
> 
> *Non ci sono certo le premesse di una futura convivenza felice se gia' tradisci. *
> 
> ...


opinabile


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> No Tebe, stai prendendo una cantonata su di me. Ma ti concedo che la mia frase possa essere ambigua.
> 
> Non intendevo dire che glielo direi lo stesso, sapendo che lei preferirebbe non sapere. Intendevo dire che non farlo mi costerebbe un conflitto interiore. Che sarebbe un prezzo da pagare per il mio errore. Per questo mi aspetterei un analogo trattamento da parte sua. Io vorrei sapere. Da lei. Lei lo sa.
> 
> Tu, sapendo che il tuo compagno vorrebbe sapere, confesseresti o resteresti della tua idea che sarebbe un'inutile sofferenza per lui e quindi staresti zitta?


guarda... sinceramente, quando uno dice "vorrei sapere" è perchè i solito ha la certezza che l'altro nn tradirebbe mai
nessuno vuole veramente sapere


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Inranto non puoi equiparare un traditore seriale ad uno che ha tradito una sola volta.
> Ovviamente un seriale ti risponderà ma o amche chi se ne frega. Ma un fedele xhe ha sbagliato...beh...é un pó diverso.
> Poi.
> Io sono stata tradita e la mia colpa c era eccome.
> ...


Sulle colpe del tradito, sono d'accordo e l'ho scritto. Io non ritengo di essere esente da colpe. Certo, ritengo che la pena sia sproporzionata rispetto alle colpe che posso avere.



Tebe ha detto:


> Ah. Ok.
> Per la tua domanda...non mi si pone il problema.
> Io non devo confessre niente a prescinderE.
> il tradimento sessuale per me non esiste e non chiedo ne do fedeltà fisica quindi chi sta con me lo sa già a priori che comunque potrei zompare in altri letti.
> ...


Ottimo. Perfetto. Ci mancherebbe altro.



biri ha detto:


> e chi ha detto che per tradire sia necessario non amare?


Per quanto ho letto qui dentro, sei un caso raro. Non sarà impossibile, ma inconsueto si. Ma ovviamente non ho letto tutto il forum 





biri ha detto:


> guarda... sinceramente, quando uno dice "vorrei sapere" è perchè i solito ha la certezza che l'altro nn tradirebbe mai





biri ha detto:


> nessuno vuole veramente sapere




Mi stai dicendo quello che penso e quello che voglio ora? Pensa che invece la mia compagna non vorrebbe sapere ed ha la certezza che non la tradirei mai. Ci crede proprio, lo so e non sto a spiegarti come lo so. Io invece, anche da discussioni fatte con lei e conoscendo il suo pensiero al riguardo, non sono per niente sicuro che non mi tradirebbe mai (in effetti potremmo discutere se mi stia già effettivamente tradendo o no), ma ti garantisco che ho sempre voluto sapere. Hai troppe certezze, secondo me.


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bisogna forse capire, cosa significa prendersi le proprie responsabilità.
> Per me, se tradisco e tramite questo percorso, noto dove voglio stare,
> ...


quoto


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Per quanto ho letto qui dentro, sei un caso raro. Non sarà impossibile, ma inconsueto si. Ma ovviamente non ho letto tutto il forum


dopo 10 anni vedo la cosa con chiarezza e distacco
la ragazzina di allora è cresciuta
ed è cresciuta accanto ad un ragazzo, che adesso è un uomo
e questo legame nel tempo è diventato sempre più forte


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e chi ha detto che per tradire sia necessario non amare?


Appunto. Me lo stavo chiedendo pure io.


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Appunto. Me lo stavo chiedendo pure io.


domande esistenziali :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e chi ha detto che per tradire sia necessario non amare?


Questo è un tipo di apertura mentale che non tutti riescono a comprendere...
Che poi non è che uno si mette lì a pensare di fare le cose. Ci sono cose che succedono per svariati motivi...e che magari nulla hanno a che vedere con la persona che si ama...e che a quella persona non tolgono niente (sì, è un concetto un po' forte, ma per me è così).


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> dopo 10 anni vedo la cosa con chiarezza e distacco
> la ragazzina di allora è cresciuta
> ed è cresciuta accanto ad un ragazzo, che adesso è un uomo
> e questo legame nel tempo è diventato sempre più forte


Nel frattempo ho risposto, nel mio post precedente, alla tua affermazione sul fatto che nessuno vuole veramente sapere.

Tutto dipende da come uno vive l'amore, ne convengo. Per me è inconcepibile tradire una persona che amo. Per come è strutturata la mia mente, non esiste proprio.

Per Tebe invece è possibilissimo ed ha la correttezza di mettere le cose in chiaro da subito.

Mi pare solo più raro tradire il proprio compagno amandolo. Mi sbaglio?


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo è un tipo di apertura mentale che non tutti riescono a comprendere...
> Che poi non è che uno si mette lì a pensare di fare le cose. Ci sono cose che succedono per svariati motivi...e che magari nulla hanno a che vedere con la persona che si ama...*e che a quella persona non tolgono niente* (sì, è un concetto un po' forte, ma per me è così).


minchia preparati :rotfl:
p.s. io la penso come te


----------



## nicola (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> dopo 10 anni vedo la cosa con chiarezza e distacco
> la ragazzina di allora è cresciuta
> ed è cresciuta accanto ad un ragazzo, che adesso è un uomo
> *e questo legame nel tempo è diventato sempre più forte*


perdonami biri, non dare il grassetto come una certezza di un NON tradimento. Io la conosco da quando  aveva 15 anni, mi ha tradito quando ne aveva 34 e confessato a 41...


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Nel frattempo ho risposto, nel mio post precedente, alla tua affermazione sul fatto che nessuno vuole veramente sapere.
> 
> Tutto dipende da come uno vive l'amore, ne convengo. Per me è inconcepibile tradire una persona che amo. Per come è strutturata la mia mente, non esiste proprio.
> 
> ...


nn lo so se ti sbagli, io parlo per me, gli altri parleranno per sé stessi


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Nel frattempo ho risposto, nel mio post precedente, alla tua affermazione sul fatto che nessuno vuole veramente sapere.
> 
> Tutto dipende da come uno vive l'amore, ne convengo. *Per me è inconcepibile tradire una persona che amo*. Per come è strutturata la mia mente, non esiste proprio.
> 
> ...


Anche per me lo era. E Dio solo sa come mi incazzavo quando sentivo parlare di tradimento
Ricordo che litigai con un'amica che scoprii tradiva il marito per altro innamoratissimo di lei. 
Dovetti scusarmi anni dopo


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> perdonami biri, non dare il grassetto come una certezza di un NON tradimento. Io la conosco da quando  aveva 15 anni, mi ha tradito quando ne aveva 34 e confessato a 41...


io nn ho nessuna certezza, l'unica cosa certa nella vita è la morte
nn credo che lui mi abbia mai tradita, ma anche se l'avesse fatto
a questo punto nn mi interessa
viviamo insieme, ci amiamo, abbiamo superato tante difficoltà
nn riesco neanche a pensare di poter vivere senza averlo accanto


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e chi ha detto che per tradire sia necessario non amare?


Appunto. Me lo stavo chiedendo pure io.


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Nel frattempo ho risposto, nel mio post precedente, alla tua affermazione sul fatto che nessuno vuole veramente sapere.
> 
> Tutto dipende da come uno vive l'amore, ne convengo. Per me è inconcepibile tradire una persona che amo. Per come è strutturata la mia mente, non esiste proprio.
> 
> ...


C'è gente che prende il sesso come mero esercizio ginnico, piacevole finchè vuoi, ma fondamentalmente anche dopo una corsa di un'ora sul tappeto sei sfinito, con le gambe che tremano e una soddisfazione fisica di tutto rispetto! (devo ricominciare con la palestra...  )
E chi lo vive in quel modo, senza metterci di mezzo sentimentalismi vari, riesce a vivere accanto ad una persona amandola e senza nemmeno grossi sensi di colpa...

Poi nella vita capitano anche momenti di sbandamento, in cui i sentimenti non sono messi in discussione, ma capita il diversivo...
Sì, per carità, è brutto...ma è proprio per questo che non è necessario andare a dire quello che si è fatto! 
Se si ama la persona che si è scelto (notare il verbo "scegliere) problemi non dovrebbero essercene...


----------



## nicola (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io nn ho nessuna certezza, l'unica cosa certa nella vita è la morte
> nn credo che lui mi abbia mai tradita, *ma anche se l'avesse fatto
> a questo punto nn mi interessa*
> viviamo insieme, ci amiamo, abbiamo superato tante difficoltà
> *nn riesco neanche a pensare di poter vivere senza averlo accanto*


ma solo perchè (e non dico che l'abbia fatto, sia ben chiaro, del resto lo immaginavo anche io) lui non ti ha mai confessato un eventuale (improbabile ripeto) tradimento. Le cose mutano col sapere...fidati


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo è un tipo di apertura mentale che non tutti riescono a comprendere...
> Che poi non è che uno si mette lì a pensare di fare le cose. Ci sono cose che succedono per svariati motivi...e che magari nulla hanno a che vedere con la persona che si ama...e che a quella persona non tolgono niente (sì, è un concetto un po' forte, ma per me è così).


Il concetto é forte ma li ho già " svezzati" io I vecchi del forum
Il mio 10% ha fatto storia. E anche la questione del sesso slegato dall amore per il compagno.
Io capisco perché lo vivo.


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ma solo perchè (e non dico che l'abbia fatto, sia ben chiaro, del resto lo immaginavo anche io) lui non ti ha mai confessato un eventuale (improbabile ripeto) tradimento. Le cose mutano col sapere...fidati


ma infatti io non voglio sapere


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il concetto é forte ma li ho già " svezzati" io I vecchi del forum
> Il mio 10% ha fatto storia. E anche la questione del sesso slegato dall amore per il compagno.
> Io capisco perché lo vivo.


io l'ho vissuto, in questo momento della mia vita invece non mi interessa
ma ovviamente nn dimentico quello che è successo
anche se a volte mi chiedo se sono stata davvero io a fare certe cose


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> C'è gente che prende il sesso come mero esercizio ginnico, piacevole finchè vuoi, ma fondamentalmente anche dopo una corsa di un'ora sul tappeto sei sfinito, con le gambe che tremano e una soddisfazione fisica di tutto rispetto! (devo ricominciare con la palestra...  )
> E chi lo vive in quel modo, senza metterci di mezzo sentimentalismi vari, riesce a vivere accanto ad una persona amandola e senza nemmeno grossi sensi di colpa...
> 
> Poi nella vita capitano anche momenti di sbandamento, in cui i sentimenti non sono messi in discussione, ma capita il diversivo...
> ...


certo che diversivo è proprio una brutta parola :rotfl:
si sta cmq parlando di una persona


----------



## nicola (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma infatti io non voglio sapere


...ma anche io non volevo


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il concetto é forte ma li ho già " svezzati" io I vecchi del forum
> Il mio 10% ha fatto storia. E anche la questione del sesso slegato dall amore per il compagno.
> Io capisco perché lo vivo.


Ho sempre pensato al sesso in maniera abbastanza distaccata...sì, ho sempre preferito compiere atti sessuali con persone che mi interessavano un minimo, ma alla fine dei conti ho provato sentimenti solo con due persone, il ragazzo di cui sono stata amante per 6 anni e il mio attuale fidanzato. 
E sono le uniche due persone con cui ho fatto l'amore.

Il sesso è slegato, farlo con un'altra persona per me è...vediamo se trovo un termine buono...mmm...ecco! Masturbazione assistita! :mrgreen:
Si può dire che la masturbazione è tradimento!? C'è chi pensa che masturbarsi pensando a un attore o un'attrice o un collega sia tradimento...figuriamoci!

Non mi è mai capitato di tradire il mio compagno, ma non ho mai giurato fedeltà...e per un motivo semplice. Non credo nei "per sempre", ma nel "giorno per giorno". E' uno dei primi concetti che gli ho spiegato...
Lui non è geloso e sta bene e mi ha sempre detto: "Nicka, nel caso guai a te se lo scopro o me lo vieni a dire".
Pacifico, la penso esattamente allo stesso modo...
Vuoi farlo? Fallo, ma tienitelo...

La sua fortuna è che non ho il pallino del sesso 4 volte al giorno...:mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Sai la mia rabbia sta lasciando spazio al vivere me stesso in modo più "egoistico". Le attenzioni si sono spostate più sulla mia persona, ecco cosa intendo.
> Sul cosa la abbia spinta dopo tanto tempo devo rifarmi a ciò che mi disse appena scoperchiato il coperchio e cioè che secondo lei *il tempo trascorso *(7 anni) *dal tradimento non credeva potesse più farmi male..*.ma si può??




Stessa cosa che pensa tuttora mio marito...sono cose passate e proprio perché passate prive di qualsiasi importanza.
Ma se ci fosse un fondo di verità dietro questo concetto?
Ci hai riflettuto?
Perché il nostro presente non è in discussione: le cose vanno come sempre, forse meglio per certi aspetti (se non fosse per quella nota stonata che sentiamo e che penso avvertiremo sempre), quindi perché affliggerci autoflagellandosi?
Io me lo sono chiesta tante volte e la risposta che mi dò è sempre la stessa:
Lui non si doveva permettere di mancarmi così di rispetto.
Come ha potuto farmi ste cose? Proprio a me?
Ecco la rabbia che nasce dall'amor proprio, una rabbia che temo però sia eccessivamente sopra le righe.


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato al sesso in maniera abbastanza distaccata...sì, ho sempre preferito compiere atti sessuali con persone che mi interessavano un minimo, ma alla fine dei conti ho provato sentimenti solo con due persone, il ragazzo di cui sono stata amante per 6 anni e il mio attuale fidanzato.
> E sono le uniche due persone con cui ho fatto l'amore.
> 
> Il sesso è slegato, farlo con un'altra persona per me è...vediamo se trovo un termine buono...mmm...ecco! Masturbazione assistita! :mrgreen:
> ...


io invece ho veramente amato solo il mio fidanzato
l'altro è stato uno sbandamento, violento, pazzesco, ma niente di più
mi lusingava, mi piaceva, mi faceva sentire bella e desiderata
avevo 20 anni e forse ero anche un po' ingenua, gli volevo bene
ma niente di più


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stessa cosa che pensa tuttora mio marito...sono cose passate e proprio perché passate prive di qualsiasi importanza.
> Ma se ci fosse un fondo di verità dietro questo concetto?
> Ci hai riflettuto?
> Perché il nostro presente non è in discussione: le cose vanno come sempre, forse meglio per certi aspetti (se non fosse per quella nota stonata che sentiamo e che penso avvertiremo sempre), quindi perché affliggerci autoflagellandosi?
> ...


Diletta, ma cos'hai fatto questi giorni? Tra ponti pasquali e varie? Domani è il primo maggio, cosa farai di bello che lo psicologo non lavora? Vai dal prete? Cosa fai oltre a pensare al tradimento, all'uomo cacciatore, alle troie e quant'altro?


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stessa cosa che pensa tuttora mio marito...sono cose passate e proprio perché passate prive di qualsiasi importanza.
> Ma se ci fosse un fondo di verità dietro questo concetto?
> Ci hai riflettuto?
> Perché il nostro presente non è in discussione: le cose vanno come sempre, forse meglio per certi aspetti (se non fosse per quella nota stonata che sentiamo e che penso avvertiremo sempre), quindi perché affliggerci autoflagellandosi?
> ...


orgoglio ferito?


----------



## nicola (30 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stessa cosa che pensa tuttora mio marito...*sono cose passate e proprio perché passate prive di qualsiasi importanza.*
> Ma se ci fosse un fondo di verità dietro questo concetto?
> Ci hai riflettuto?
> Perché il nostro presente non è in discussione: le cose vanno come sempre, forse meglio per certi aspetti (se non fosse per quella nota stonata che sentiamo e che penso avvertiremo sempre), quindi perché affliggerci autoflagellandosi?
> ...


e chi stabilisce, semmai si possa,  quanto tempo deve passare prima di far scivolare via il tradimento come un fatto di un'altra vita? Io a questa sua giustificazione le ho risposto che x me il tradimento è accaduto oggi, è come se vi avessi sorpresi adesso nel mio cazzo di letto e non allora.
Già Diletta...non doveva permettersi di mancarmi di rispetto e in quel modo viscido...


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> certo che diversivo è proprio una brutta parola :rotfl:
> si sta cmq parlando di una persona


Una persona diversa dall'ufficiale, diciamo così allora!


----------



## zanna (30 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stessa cosa che pensa tuttora mio marito...sono cose passate e proprio perché passate prive di qualsiasi importanza.
> Ma se ci fosse un fondo di verità dietro questo concetto?
> Ci hai riflettuto?
> Perché il nostro presente non è in discussione: le cose vanno come sempre, forse meglio per certi aspetti (se non fosse per quella nota stonata che sentiamo e che penso avvertiremo sempre), quindi perché affliggerci autoflagellandosi?
> ...


Solo perchè sei te :bacissimo:


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Una persona diversa dall'ufficiale, diciamo così allora!


:up:


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche per me lo era. E Dio solo sa come mi incazzavo quando sentivo parlare di tradimento
> Ricordo che litigai con un'amica che scoprii tradiva il marito per altro innamoratissimo di lei.
> Dovetti scusarmi anni dopo


Obiezione comprensibile. Ti saprò dire, ma non credo accadrà. Sono proprio una testa dura


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si parla di confessioni. Non di tradimenti scoperti. Quindi è tutto in mano al traditore. Sia che voglia lasciare, sia che non voglia, non riesco a trovare quasi mai un senso alla confessione del tradimento, se non semplicemente quello di lavarsi la coscienza e condividere un po' di fardello *col cornuto/a, che a quel punto diventa pure mazziato/a
> *
> Buscopann



Vedi come cambiano le vedute a seconda delle persone...
Pensa un po' che per me "cornuto e mazziato" lo è chi porta le corna non sapendo di averle.
Considerato il fatto che qualcuno che sa c'è sempre e rabbrividisco al solo pensiero...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Obiezione comprensibile. Ti saprò dire, ma non credo accadrà. Sono proprio una testa dura


Te lo auguro perchè poi non é facile fare i conti con se stessi e amnettere di essersi sbagliati


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Obiezione comprensibile. Ti saprò dire, ma non credo accadrà. Sono proprio una testa dura




Ma infatti...vale anche per me, non credo proprio che accadrà.
Le cose ti capitano se lo vuoi, è sempre e solo questione di volontà e di scelte.
Ormai il tempo che ci dava le giustificazioni al nostro operato è finito da un bel po'.
Parlo del "tempo delle mele".
E mi sta anche parecchio sulle scatole la famosa frasetta:
"...mai dire mai".
Che palle quando la sento pronunciare dai soliti idioti!!


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti...vale anche per me, non credo proprio che accadrà.
> *Le cose ti capitano se lo vuoi, è sempre e solo questione di volontà e di scelte.*
> Ormai il tempo che ci dava le giustificazioni al nostro operato è finito da un bel po'.
> Parlo del "tempo delle mele".
> ...


sul neretto sono d'accordissimo


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Te lo auguro perchè poi non é facile fare i conti con se stessi e amnettere di essersi sbagliati


Ci credo. Ma su questo sono abbastanza tranquillo. Anzi, forse è l'unica certezza che ho. E non è che non mi sia capitata l'occasione. Stavo con la mia ex. Eravamo in crisi. Salgo a casa dei miei da solo e incontro una tipa che mi aveva fatto il filo anni prima. Avrei potuto tradirla. Non l'ho fatto. Qualche giorno dopo sono stato mollato  Ma questo è il passato. Per il futuro si vedrà, ma come ho detto sono tranquillerrimo! :smile:


----------



## disincantata (30 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stessa cosa che pensa tuttora mio marito...sono cose passate e proprio perché passate prive di qualsiasi importanza.
> Ma se ci fosse un fondo di verità dietro questo concetto?
> Ci hai riflettuto?
> Perché il nostro presente non è in discussione: le cose vanno come sempre, forse meglio per certi aspetti (se non fosse per quella nota stonata che sentiamo e che penso avvertiremo sempre), quindi perché affliggerci autoflagellandosi?
> ...


Per me non e' affatto rabbia ingiustificata od 
Eccessiva.

Ovvio che tutti i tradifori tendano a minimizzare quanto fatto alle  nostre spalle. 

Ma il male Che  sentiamo non potranno mai mai mai provarlo. 

Ne capirlo.

Come un ladro che ci ruba gioelli che x noi erano carissimi recording. 

Non e' restituendoci in loro valore che ripara il danno.  Mai.


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Le cose ti capitano se lo vuoi, è sempre e solo questione di volontà e di scelte.
> Ormai il tempo che ci dava le giustificazioni al nostro operato è finito da un bel po'.
> Parlo del "tempo delle mele".
> E mi sta anche parecchio sulle scatole la famosa frasetta:
> ...


Non potendoti approvare, ti straquoto!


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non credobproprio sia solo una situazione di comodo.
> In molti casi i traditi non superano e fai peggio.
> Hai fatto una stronzata ok. Non sei stato beccato ok.
> Non confessi. Ritorni nei ranghi con i tuoi rimorsi e vai avanti con la donna che ami.
> ...



Sì, sono d'accordissimo che il rischio sia enorme.
Infatti penso che ognuno debba attenersi a come il partner vorrebbe che ci si comportasse.
Se lo conosco quel tanto che basta per sapere che non vorrebbe affatto rimanere nell'oblio, dovrei confessare, non c'è nulla da fare...
Per come sono io, dovrei confessare a prescindere, e ammetto che lo farei soprattutto per egoismo, cioè per cercare di stare meglio io.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato al sesso in maniera abbastanza distaccata...sì, ho sempre preferito compiere atti sessuali con persone che mi interessavano un minimo, ma alla fine dei conti ho provato sentimenti solo con due persone, il ragazzo di cui sono stata amante per 6 anni e il mio attuale fidanzato.
> E sono le uniche due persone con cui ho fatto l'amore.
> 
> Il sesso è slegato, farlo con un'altra persona per me è...vediamo se trovo un termine buono...mmm...ecco! Masturbazione assistita! :mrgreen:
> ...


Il gestore della trattoria dove andiamo a mangiare dopo ogni allenamento un giorno ci mostrò le foto delle figlie.
Partirono le solite battute sul fatto che erano troppo belle per essere figlie sue, etc etc etc, e lui, se ne uscì egregiamente dicendo:

"Se è pe questo io a mi moje glielo dico sempre: se fino ad'ora m'hai tradito, nun smette perchè me ne accorgerei subito".


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il tradimento tra fidanzati e' ancora piu' assurdo per me.
> 
> *Non ci sono certo le premesse di una futura convivenza felice se gia' tradisci.
> *
> ...



Aiuto!
Questo oggi era meglio se me lo perdevo!
Ma sto scherzando: è passato anche questo dubbio, e sia quel che sia...
Ciao cara! :smile:


----------



## disincantata (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diletta, ma cos'hai fatto questi giorni? Tra ponti pasquali e varie? Domani è il primo maggio, cosa farai di bello che lo psicologo non lavora? Vai dal prete? Cosa fai oltre a pensare al tradimento, all'uomo cacciatore, alle troie e quant'altro?


Sei terribile. Possibile che tu non riesca a capire che x chi li subisce certi tradimenti sono traumi ? 

Magari tua moglie starebbe pure peggio.  Che ne sai non essendo mai stato beccato?


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il gestore della trattoria dove andiamo a mangiare dopo ogni allenamento un giorno ci mostrò le foto delle figlie.
> Partirono le solite battute sul fatto che erano troppo belle per essere figlie sue, etc etc etc, e lui, se ne uscì egregiamente dicendo:
> 
> "Se è pe questo io a mi moje glielo dico sempre: se fino ad'ora m'hai tradito, nun smette perchè me ne accorgerei subito".


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mater semper certa est, sed pater...!!!

Io sono la copia sputata di mio padre, c'ho pure i baffi!!  Su quello non c'è dubbio alcuno!!


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Mater semper certa est, sed pater...!!!
> 
> Io sono la copia sputata di mio padre, c'ho pure i baffi!!  Su quello non c'è dubbio alcuno!!


pure io somiglio parecchio a mio babbo


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diletta, ma cos'hai fatto questi giorni? Tra ponti pasquali e varie? Domani è il primo maggio, cosa farai di bello che lo psicologo non lavora? *Vai dal prete?* Cosa fai oltre a pensare al tradimento, all'uomo cacciatore, alle troie e quant'altro?



Dal prete no perché domani non è festa di precetto.
Non sai come mi diverto a renderti curioso!!! 
Ma ti intrigo così tanto?!
Domanda retorica...


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2014)

*Io*



biri ha detto:


> e chi ha detto che per tradire sia necessario non amare?


Lo dico io ed è cosi per me e mi basta.Lo ripeto:ci amano e ci tradiscono.E se non ci amassero che ci farebbero? Ovviamente non tutti la devono pensarecome me....


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Lo dico io ed è cosi per me e mi basta.Lo ripeto:ci amano e ci tradiscono.E se non ci amassero che ci farebbero? Ovviamente non tutti la devono pensarecome me....


io credo che molto dipenda anche dai motivi che portano a tradire
ma mi rendo conto che per un tradito questo nn cambi niente
e allora ti chiedo, da tradita, avresti preferito nn sapere?


----------



## disincantata (30 Aprile 2014)

Dicons328 ha detto:
			
		

> Aiuto!
> Questo oggi era meglio se me lo perdevo!
> Ma sto scherzando: è passato anche questo dubbio, e sia quel che sia...
> Ciao cara! :smile:


Scusami.  Non ho pensa to  un solo secondo a tuo marito. 

Pensavo a queste giovani forumiste che hanno tradito da fidanzate. 


Un mio limite. 

Io fedele x una  vita in modo naturale Ci ho messo oltre Un anno a decidermi
. .

E non lo considero affatto un tradimento.

quando in mio amico ci tentava nonostante avessi gia' dubbi e prove  fingevo Di fraintendere.


Anche quando ho deciso. .......a rate. 

Oggi le ragazze sono quasi tutte decise.

piccolina in testa.  Scelto e preso. 
E pure quando ho deciso.....A rate.


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusami.  Non ho pensa to  un solo secondo a tuo marito.
> 
> Pensavo a queste giovani forumiste che hanno tradito da fidanzate.
> 
> ...


se ti riferisci a me, guarda che ti sbagli
io sono piuttosto bradipa sulle cose


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io credo che molto dipenda anche dai motivi che portano a tradirema mi rendo conto che per un tradito questo nn cambi nientee allora ti chiedo, da tradita, avresti preferito nn sapere?


Il mio è stato un tradimento particolare e grave..Non potevo non capire e non accorgermi...quando scoprii gli sms ho avuto la conferma anche se stavo in negazione..Lui negava anchedi fronte al evidenza e io stavo sempre peggio.Capivo che lui mi sottovalutava come essere umanoe che il suo disprezzo era al ennesima potenza.E troppo complicata la storia ma so che con la confessioneritrovai un po'di  me stessa e apprezzai un po' lui....


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Il mio è stato un tradimento particolare e grave..Non potevo non capire e non accorgermi...quando scoprii gli sms ho avuto la conferma anche se stavo in negazione..Lui negava anchedi fronte al evidenza e io stavo sempre peggio.Capivo che lui mi sottovalutava come essere umanoe che il suo disprezzo era al ennesima potenza.E troppo complicata la storia ma so che con la confessioneritrovai un po'di  me stessa e apprezzai un po' lui....


 perchè dici che ti disprezzava?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Ci credo. Ma su questo sono abbastanza tranquillo. Anzi, forse è l'unica certezza che ho.* E non è che non mi sia capitata l'occasione*. Stavo con la mia ex. Eravamo in crisi. Salgo a casa dei miei da solo e incontro una tipa che mi aveva fatto il filo anni prima. Avrei potuto tradirla. Non l'ho fatto. Qualche giorno dopo sono stato mollato  Ma questo è il passato. Per il futuro si vedrà, ma come ho detto sono tranquillerrimo! :smile:


Non c'entra, ma non riesco a spiegarlo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusami.  Non ho pensa to  un solo secondo a tuo marito.
> 
> Pensavo a queste giovani forumiste che hanno tradito da fidanzate.
> 
> ...


perché sei decisamente poco obiettiva


----------



## disincantata (30 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> se ti riferisci a me, guarda che ti sbagli
> io sono piuttosto bradipa sulle cose


Mi riferisco a chi tradisce facilmente e non ha vincoli matrimoniali ne figli.


----------



## disincantata (30 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché sei decisamente poco obiettiva


O
Molto cornuta. 

Ormai ho scritto troppe volte che se lui avesse avuto un lavoro sarebbe altrove.


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi riferisco a chi tradisce facilmente e non ha vincoli matrimoniali ne figli.


allora nn ti riferisci a me
ho tradito ma nn facilmente


----------



## georgemary (30 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Il mio è stato un tradimento particolare e grave..Non potevo non capire e non accorgermi...quando scoprii gli sms ho avuto la conferma anche se stavo in negazione..Lui negava anchedi fronte al evidenza e io stavo sempre peggio.Capivo che lui mi sottovalutava come essere umanoe che il suo disprezzo era al ennesima potenza.E troppo complicata la storia ma so che con la confessioneritrovai un po'di  me stessa e apprezzai un po' lui....


ma credo che si debba fare una distinzione netta.
Cioe' negare il tradimento quando si e' stati scoperti credo sia stupido e per di piu' e' come mettere in dubbio l'intelligenza del tradito.
Confessare invece il tradimento quando si e' capito che e' stato uno sbaglio o comunque non si ha nessunissima intenzione di lasciare il partner ufficiale per me e' infliggere un dolore inutile anche perche' secondo me si spezza per sempre qualcosa. Come fa il tradito ad avere ancora fiducia nel traditore? Io credo sia difficilissimo e si rischia di rovinare per sempre il rapporto.


----------



## disincantata (30 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché sei decisamente poco obiettiva


Mio marito sa che Non mi considero piu' legata a lui. 

Certo potrei dirglielo piu' chiaramente.

Ho deciso di lasciare pass are sei annoy. 

X ora sono solo sei mesi


----------



## Homer (30 Aprile 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Si tratta di due punti di vista opposti, entrambi fondati in qualche maniera, con alcuni punti condivisibili e altri meno. Come sempre, credo che molto dipenda dalle specificità delle vicende e delle relazioni.
> Certo che fai soffrire il tuo partner se confessi un tradimento, ma è anche vero che sarebbe un suo diritto decidere in modo informato se restare o meno nella relazione, e tacendo si nega all'altro l'accesso a questo diritto.
> Chiaro che se ci sono cose importanti costruite, progetti di vita avanzati, bambini e quant'altro, probabilmente non si ottiene altro che far sentire l'altro umiliato e "costretto" in qualche modo a restare in una situazione che sente di non potere abbandonare e quindi si toglie serenità al partner e al rapporto. E' altrettanto chiaro, però, che se la relazione ha solo progetti ancora da costruire, il nascondere certi elementi assomiglia molto a una "truffa", perché si toglie all'altro la possibilità di decidere di uscirne senza troppi "danni".
> Vero anche che spesso ci si giustifica pensando al dolore che si potrebbe infliggere all'altro, mentre magari la vera motivazione interiore è solo quella di non mettere a rischio qualcosa che non si vuole perdere, quindi in realtà non si sta operando a "protezione" dell'altro, ma solo, egoisticamente, a "protezione" di se stessi.
> ...


DESCRIZIONE IMPECCABILE!!!! :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mio marito sa che Non mi considero piu' legata a lui.
> 
> Certo potrei dirglielo piu' chiaramente.
> 
> ...


............................ mizzica. Mai farti incazzare a te, eh?


----------



## net (30 Aprile 2014)

*non ho letto tutto...*

ma per me, da tradita, è ovvio che si debba confessare. Perchè? Per interrompere il tradimento! Che il tradimento sia frequentare, fare sesso, innamorarsi di un' altra persona è una cosa assurda, per me. Il tradimento è il non rispetto della mia fiducia, il farsi burla di me nascondendomi cose che ledono la coppia, il "noi" di cui faccio parte, senza che io possa difendermi. Non dicendolo, semplicemente, il tradimento non cessa mai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mio marito sa che Non mi considero piu' legata a lui.
> 
> Certo potrei dirglielo piu' chiaramente.
> 
> ...


io penso che nella tua situazione potrei comportarmi proprio come te, per cui non voglio assolutamente criticarti.

però il comportamento è lo stesso del traditore che mentre andava con la sgallettata (scusa, ma la tipa di tuo marito la leggo proprio così, senza offesa per nessuno dei due) non si sentiva legato (o almeno non esclusivamente) a te, cosa che viene spesso imputata ai traditori.

a volte mi piacerebbe sapere che veramente un tradito è migliore di un traditore, per assurdo sarebbe anche un incentivo a smettere di tradire: poi, senza voler giudicare nessuno, comprendo che siamo composti tutti da istinti, razionalità buona e cattiva, emotività positiva e negativa, che se in alcuni casi riusciamo a direzionare al meglio (non tradire), in altri lasciamo sfogare per il peggio o quasi, compreso il fatto di agire per il peggio davanti a un evento inaspettato

ovviamente con i dovuti distinguo, ognuno faccia i propri


però dai puri, che considerano il tradimento un evento in sé negativo, senza se e senza ma, a volte confesso che mi aspetterei più obiettività


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

net ha detto:


> ma per me, da tradita, è ovvio che si debba confessare. Perchè? Per interrompere il tradimento! Che il tradimento sia frequentare, fare sesso, innamorarsi di un' altra persona è una cosa assurda, per me. Il tradimento è il non rispetto della mia fiducia, il farsi burla di me nascondendomi cose che ledono la coppia, il "noi" di cui faccio parte, senza che io possa difendermi. Non dicendolo, semplicemente, il tradimento non cessa mai.


Clap clap clap!


----------



## georgemary (30 Aprile 2014)

net ha detto:


> ma per me, da tradita, è ovvio che si debba confessare. Perchè? Per interrompere il tradimento! Che il tradimento sia frequentare, fare sesso, innamorarsi di un' altra persona è una cosa assurda, per me. Il tradimento è il non rispetto della mia fiducia, il farsi burla di me nascondendomi cose che ledono la coppia, il "noi" di cui faccio parte, senza che io possa difendermi. Non dicendolo, semplicemente, il tradimento non cessa mai.


e' giustissimo quello che dici, ma poi sei sicura che riuscirai a tornare "normale", ad avere fiducia nel tuo lui?Sicuramente non si dovrebbe mai tradire, in teoria sono d'accordo con te, ma a volte succedono delle cose che non riesci a controllare, almeno io non ci sono riuscita, ma non penso minimamente di confessare perche' vorrebbe dire distruggere tutto per me.


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> e' giustissimo quello che dici, ma poi sei sicura che riuscirai a tornare "normale", ad avere fiducia nel tuo lui?Sicuramente non si dovrebbe mai tradire, in teoria sono d'accordo con te, ma a volte succedono delle cose che non riesci a controllare, almeno io non ci sono riuscita, ma non penso minimamente di confessare perche' vorrebbe dire distruggere tutto per me.


Questo è secondario. Dipende. Forse si, forse no. Ma almeno sarei io a scegliere cosa fare.


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2014)

net ha detto:


> ma per me, da tradita, è ovvio che si debba confessare. Perchè? Per interrompere il tradimento! Che il tradimento sia frequentare, fare sesso, innamorarsi di un' altra persona è una cosa assurda, per me. Il tradimento è il non rispetto della mia fiducia, il farsi burla di me nascondendomi cose che ledono la coppia, il "noi" di cui faccio parte, senza che io possa difendermi. *Non dicendolo, semplicemente, il tradimento non cessa mai.*



ma non è vero...il traditore può benissimo smettere di esserlo e sbrogliarsela da solo, per il principio fondamentale che chi combina guai poi è tenuto anche a metterli a posto, evitando di peggiorare la situazione
per cui sono convinta che spesso la confessione non sia altro che gettare una bomba in mezzo ai piedi del tradito per liberarsi dai sensi di colpa o quello che è


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

Se ho ben capito Net, intendeva che il tradimento continua non perché la relazione clandestina non si interrompa, ma perché tacendo il traditore continuerebbe a tradire la fiducia del tradito.


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Se ho ben capito Net, intendeva che il tradimento continua non perché la relazione clandestina non si interrompa, ma perché tacendo il traditore continuerebbe a tradire la fiducia del tradito.


No, se il mio moroso mi mettesse le corna e tacesse farebbe solo bene...se poi vuole chiuderla con me allora può appunto chiuderla, ma in quel caso non c'è nemmeno bisogno di corna e affini...
Dovrebbe chiudere con me perchè la storia è finita.
Se poi vuole farmi del male può anche dirmi che 5 anni fa si è visto con la sua ex e ci ha scopato...io continuo ad essere della mia opinione, ovvero: se ha fatto sta cazzata è meglio che se la tenga e viva col rimorso finchè campa...ma che non mettesse di mezzo me che non lo merito.


----------



## disincantata (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ............................ mizzica. Mai farti incazzare a te, eh?


Si raccoglie quello che si semina. 

Mi dispiace piu' x l'altra ma non sono ne la prima ne certo l'ultima . 

Da me lei non lo sapra'mai neppure sotto tortura. 

Da lui meno che mai. 

I sei anni scadranno con la sua pensione. 

Libero Di andarsene adesso figuriamoci allora. 

Se ci saremo.


----------



## disincantata (30 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io penso che nella tua situazione potrei comportarmi proprio come te, per cui non voglio assolutamente criticarti.
> 
> però il comportamento è lo stesso del traditore che mentre andava con la sgallettata (scusa, ma la tipa di tuo marito la leggo proprio così, senza offesa per nessuno dei due) non si sentiva legato (o almeno non esclusivamente) a te, cosa che viene spesso imputata ai traditori.
> 
> ...


Cosa intendi X piu' obbiettivita? 

Io x un anno ho cercato di parlarne.  Con lui. 

Un muro. 

Mi sono stancata. 

Sono fin troppo generosa a mantenerlo. 

Gli ho ripetuto che sono libera di fate queller che voglio. 

Gli ho pure detto che uno di 45 anni ci provava.  Evidentemente gli sembra impossibile. 


O gli interessa solo restare in famiglia. 

Eppure diventa rosso fuoco se accenno a un altro. 

Mai considerata una pura.  Ero fedele x natura. 

Mai parlato una sola volta con lui di tradimento in 33 anni. 

Prima.


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Aprile 2014)

*biri e Ataru...*

...è un piacere conoscervi! :mrgreen:

Scusate, ma sono appena tornato a casa e ho letto soltanto le prime pagine della discussione. Ciononostante le vostre posizioni mi sembrano entrambe coerenti e sensate. Trovo i vostri interventi davvero interessanti! E, questo ora vi sembrerà assurdo, ma credo che le vostre convinzioni siano entrambe, in qualche modo, "corrette". 

Questo per dare un'idea del livello di casino che ho in testa!


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> ma credo che si debba fare una distinzione netta.
> Cioe' negare il tradimento quando si e' stati scoperti credo sia stupido e per di piu' e' come mettere in dubbio l'intelligenza del tradito.
> Confessare invece il tradimento quando si e' capito che e' stato uno sbaglio o comunque non si ha nessunissima intenzione di lasciare il partner ufficiale per me e' infliggere un dolore inutile anche perche' secondo me si spezza per sempre qualcosa. Come fa il tradito ad avere ancora fiducia nel traditore? Io credo sia difficilissimo e si rischia di rovinare per sempre il rapporto.


Non voglio generalizzare...nel caso mio il rapporto moriva lentamente anche prima della scoperta.È l'unica spiegazione che mi posso dare vista la gravità dei fatti e mi sono anche resa conto che mi autoconvincevo che fosse una crisi passeggera.Ogni volta che avevo cercato di parlarne la risposta era "stai tranquilla, ti amo".La confessione non poteva peggiorare niente perché il fondo era stato toccato....no non ci si fida più non solo del partner ma di nessuno.E ormai quel legame pulito non c'è piu.


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> ...è un piacere conoscervi! :mrgreen:


Piacere


----------



## net (1 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> e' giustissimo quello che dici, ma poi sei sicura che riuscirai a tornare "normale", ad avere fiducia nel tuo lui?Sicuramente non si dovrebbe mai tradire, in teoria sono d'accordo con te, ma a volte succedono delle cose che non riesci a controllare, almeno io non ci sono riuscita, ma non penso minimamente di confessare perche' vorrebbe dire distruggere tutto per me.


No, non sono sicura che poi tutto possa tornare come prima. Ma questo è un rischio a cui deve pensare il traditore nel momento in cui traadisce. E' facile tradire e stare in silenzio, essere sempre la stessa persona agli occhi dell'altro con la "scusa" di non fargli del male. Non è che si scarica il peso del tradimento, confessandolo. Il senso di colpa resta sempre, voglio sperare. Ma, almeno, non si tratterà di un doppio tradimento: l'aver "frequentato" un' altra persona e l'aver taciuto tutto. Inoltre, non confessando la coppia non può superare le eventuali "falle" nel rapporto che possono aver facilitato il tradimento, secondo me.


----------



## net (1 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non è vero...il traditore può benissimo smettere di esserlo e sbrogliarsela da solo, per il principio fondamentale che chi combina guai poi è tenuto anche a metterli a posto, evitando di peggiorare la situazione
> per cui sono convinta che spesso la confessione non sia altro che gettare una bomba in mezzo ai piedi del tradito per liberarsi dai sensi di colpa o quello che è


Scusami, forse mi sono espressa in modo poco chiaro. Il "tradimento" non è, per me, solo andare a letto con un' altra persona. Ma mentire, nascondere, vivere parti di sè importanti con altre persone fuori dalla coppia, all' insaputa dell' altro. Continuando a nascondere, dunque, per me si perpetua il tradimento. Sapere che l'altro sa, e sceglie liberamente (come è diritto di ogni persona) se restare col traditore non so se cancelli il senso di colpa, anzi. Secondo è un' ottima scusa per i traditori, quella di non ferire l'altro quando il danno è già stato fatto. Vedere le proprie colpe negli occhi dell' altro è la punizione maggiore, ma sicuramente oltre questo, confessando si dà l' opportunità alla coppia di crescere più forte, se davvero si prende atto che sia stata una sbandata passegera. Insomma, dopo aver tradito una persona, almeno le si dia il diritto di scegliere ed un pò di fiducia nella sua capacità di capire.


----------



## net (1 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, se il mio moroso mi mettesse le corna e tacesse farebbe solo bene...se poi vuole chiuderla con me allora può appunto chiuderla, ma in quel caso non c'è nemmeno bisogno di corna e affini...
> Dovrebbe chiudere con me perchè la storia è finita.
> Se poi vuole farmi del male può anche dirmi che 5 anni fa si è visto con la sua ex e ci ha scopato...io continuo ad essere della mia opinione, ovvero: se ha fatto sta cazzata è meglio che se la tenga e viva col rimorso finchè campa...ma che non mettesse di mezzo me che non lo merito.


Ma secondo me dipende dalle persone: il mio uomo dovrebbe dirmi subito che si è visto con la sua ex, non dopo 5 anni. Perchè vorrei il diritto di sapere con chi sto, anche quando fa delle stupidaggini. Ma, ripeto, secondo me dipende dalle persone ed ogni traditore dovrebbe sapere con che tipo di partner sta, se quello che vuole sapere o no. Io sono stata tradita, ho scoperto. Ad oggi posso dire che avrei avuto molta più stima di lui se mel' avesse confessato.


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> confessare un tradimento
> ma che senso ha?
> è una cosa che non capirò mai
> a me è sempre sembrata una cattiveria gratuita fatta esclusivamente per ferire l'altro
> ...


Comincio a rispondere soltanto adesso, sperando di non incasinare tutto il thread.
biri, non posso che quotarti, in quanto è sostanzialmente quello che ho sempre pensato anche io. Puntualizzo che è ciò che ho sempre pensato a mente lucida, ovvero quando in possesso della facoltà di valutare razionalmente la realtà. Da un annetto a questa parte non credo più esista una posizione salda, unica. Ma la tua, è la valutazione che è sempre stata mia. Chiarisco per eventuali interventi a seguire, ma anche per collocare le mie idee al loro posto e nel proprio tempo.


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegato vero?


Sappi che io ho capito!
E ti quoto pure!


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tutto giusto come concetto, ma le cose nella realtà non sono così lineari.
> Si presentano due situazioni, secondo me.
> 
> La prima: chi si sente profondamente in colpa, vive molto male lui, ma di riflesso non porta benessere neanche alla coppia. E' come se mancasse qualcosa, ma è un qualcosa d'importante.
> ...


Come al solito, non so nemmeno da dove cominciare a darti ragione, Diletta! 

Voglio solo aggiungere che queste due posizioni si trovano agli antipodi di moltissime gradazioni intermedie: come hai detto tu, la realtà non è per niente lineare.
In ogni caso, e sottoscrivo, sono due "tesi" che presuppongono che il "tradimento" non sia stato un atto di gratuito egoismo, ma si sia trattato di uno degli infiniti errori in agguato a ricordarci la nostra fallibilità. E infatti credo che il pentimento sia il centro del discorso: dalla semplice constatazione di aver fatto un errore di valutazione, quindi rigettare il proprio comportamento, alla percezione - forse più consapevole - del dolore che si trova a monte o a valle di un errore di tale portata.
Mi sento quasi di dire che il pentimento è un requisito essenziale per affrontare la cosa nelle modalità che hai proposto, altrimenti c'è poco o nulla di cui discutere.


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Trovo che non confessare per non far soffrire il compagno sia ipocrisia bella e buona. Se tradisci te ne se già "fregato" di ferire il compagno. Ok, si possono avere tutte le ragioni del mondo per tradire, non ultimo il fatto che metti te stesso prima di tutti. Ma starsene zitti lasciando che il partner rimanga con te perché truffato nei sentimenti e non per una sua scelta consapevole, illuso di vivere una relazione magari con i suoi problemi, ma comunque limpida ed onesta trovo sia alquanto meschino. Non confessare serve solo a chi tradisce, non spacciamolo per un gesto compassionevole verso chi è tradito.
> 
> Io vorrei sapere. Da lei! Anche se ancora non ha deciso nulla, anche se ancora è confusa. Vorrei che mi dicesse: "Ti ho tradito" o "Ho una relazione con un altro uomo" o "Sono attratta da un altro, sono confusa". Allora le cose si affrontano, come coppia, assieme. Io, tradito, devo essere messo in condizione di scegliere. Chi tradisce lo fa consapevolmente e deve assumersi almeno la responsabilità del dolore che ne consegue per se stesso e per gli altri.
> 
> ...


A questa è difficile rispondere brevemente (meriterebbe una risposta enciclopedica).


Partiamo da questo presupposto: la concatenazione degli eventi, direi quasi la cronologia, ovvero la sequenza di motivi alla base del gesto, le dinamiche del tradimento vero e proprio, le conseguenze per sè e per l'altro sul piano psicologico e relazionale, non può per definizione essere vissuta in modo affine da entrambi i partner. Ci sarà sempre uno sfasamento che rende molto difficile mettere in pratica ciò che auspichi, per quanto completamente condivisibile.
Di un evento del genere esisteranno sempre non soltanto due valutazioni differenti (pensa anche soltanto a sbattere in faccia un fatto del genere come "compiuto", quindi anche bell'e fatto, finito, concluso, parte di un momento passato in cui qualcosa è accaduto a tua insaputa e senza che potessi farci nulla), ma due esigenze di comprensione differenti, che difficilmente si incontreranno davvero in una risoluzione comune.
Credo tu abbia ragione quando dici che una coppia dovrebbe essere in grado di lavorare assieme anche su questo piano, ma nei fatti si tratterebbe nel 99% dei casi di un lavoro parallelo, ma in minima parte comune. Qualsiasi verità estorta o concessa tramite una confessione, sarebbe diversa per i due poli della coppia. Ci sono troppe variabili individuali nella valutazione, comprensione ed eventuale superamento di un trauma di questa natura, dall'impianto culturale di provenienza, alle esperienze personali, alla tipologia del legame esistente, alla modalità di relazionarsi con la natura "estranea" di un gesto simile. Persino la sofferenza sarebbe estremamente differente, e non parlo di qualità ovviamente.


In sintesi: i principi che metti in campo sono sacrosanti, ma è un'idea che soffre la mediazione di troppi parametri variabili, nella sua attuazione. Il senso è chiaro, ma l'effetto di una scelta completamente basata su questi principi è imprevedibile.


----------



## free (1 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cosa intendi X piu' obbiettivita?
> 
> Io x un anno ho cercato di parlarne.  Con lui.
> 
> ...


ma tuo marito non prova più ad avvicinarsi a te? o tipo a corteggiarti?


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi sembra che qui arrivò tempi da un nick ( uomo) che si le riva di un tradimento per prestato anni prima e voleva assolutamente confessare


Non capisco se alludi a me, e credo questo sia colpa del tuo traduttore automatico.


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> *Gestirsi il pentimento in silenzio equivale ad autoassolversi*. Magari ci vuole tempo, ma alla fine ti assolvi da sola. Bella forza. Io trovo molto più comodo questo atteggiamento invece.
> 
> Ma non è automatico che io voglia stare con te SOLO perché ti amo. Un po' complesso da spiegare.


Sul neretto: ti do ragione soltanto in buona parte; è chiaro che se dopotutto, dopo anni/decenni, se si riesce a zittire la propria coscienza e ad andare avanti come non fosse mai successo nulla, vuol dire che si è in qualche modo voltata pagina. Che sia comodo, perchè sempre preferibile ad affrontare un dolore diverso (quello della coppia), non sarei così sicuro. Questo dipende dalla sensibilità, dalla considerazione di sè e dall'approccio alla vita di ognuno. 
Mi rendo conto che questo intervento possa essere completamente chiaro solo a chi conosce la mia storia, ma io sono una prova vivente del fatto che anche un'eventuale "assoluzione" è tutt'altro che matematica: la nostra mente - contrariamente a quanto possiamo pensare - non chiede così spesso il permesso di portarci dove ha deciso.

Sulla seconda: per me è chiarissimo quello che dici, l'ho sempre pensato. Per la prima volta in questo periodo, però, ho cominciato a dubitare di questo assunto. Tu stai parlando di una scelta "razionale" sui propri sentimenti. L'ho creduto possibile (e addirittura sano) per quasi 40 anni. Poi ho smesso.


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mah...io sono d'accordo con l'omissione...
> Penso che sono lì con il mio uomo, mi dà tutto quello che mi deve dare, sto bene, siamo contenti, abbiamo i nostri progetti...un giorno mi arriva lì e mi dice "sai, un anno dopo che stavamo insieme è capitato questo con questa, ma è finita dopo un mese".
> Questo è tentato omicidio...mi ammazzarebbe, ma a che pro? E' cattiveria...
> Il lavarsi la coscienza non l'ho mai capito, già il senso di colpa è un peso talmente grande che per me è la giusta punizione...
> Una persona ammette il tradimento e cosa pensa di fare?! Essere più limpido e pulito!? No, ha solo fatto male volontariamente...e avrà quella sensazione di "aver fatto la cosa giusta" confessando una cosa morta e sepolta...


Non so se quotarti nel senso di far mio quanto dici (e guarda che grosso modo stai descrivendo la mia storia), ma sul darti ragione in questa interpretazione non ho grossi dubbi.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Maggio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non capisco se alludi a me, e credo questo sia colpa del tuo traduttore automatico.


Se dico che nn ricordo vuol dire che non mi rammento chi fosse se poi tu hai tradito e pentito hai confessato non so al limite se così fosse sei il più adatto a rispondere a biri


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> E' chiaro che ci sono due visioni opposte sulla questione. La mia compagna la pensa come voi. Non vorrebbe sapere (bella forza, sta con un uno che è fedele fino al midollo :O ). Soprattutto se si tratta di una storia finita ed avessi deciso di stare con lei. Se si trattasse di un errore, di una sbandata e alla fine fossi pentito e decidessi di dedicarmi totalmente a lei, non lo vorrebbe sapere. E questo mi creerebbe dei problemi qualora dovessi tradirla, perché io invece glielo direi rischiando che decida di lasciarmi.
> 
> *Quindi che fare in un rapporto di coppia? Seguire le proprie idee o assecondare i desideri dell'altro? Dovrei dirglielo sapendo che non vorrebbe e che la farei soffrire? O seguire la mia coscienza e confessare, facendola soffrire, certo, ma lasciando decidere a lei se stare con me o meno?*
> 
> Patti chiari e amicizia lunga allora. Perché se tu SAI come la penso io, se sai che io VOGLIO sapere, tutti i discorsi sulla malvagità intrinseca di una confessione cadono nel vuoto e rimane solo la scelta opportunista di tacere.


Qui ci hai preso in pieno, il punto è questo. Non esiste una scelta completamente giusta o completamente sbagliata. Non è così per forza di cose, perchè qualsiasi scelta tu faccia, la stai facendo a nome di due persone, senza poter veramente sapere che cosa sia meglio per l'altro.
Perchè una cosa è dichiarare la propria linea di pensiero (es. "Se succede, dimmelo comunque"), altra cosa è applicarla al reale come fosse un libretto di istruzioni per montare una libreria.
Poi, se esiste veramente un accordo chiaro, a cui si è già deciso di aderire, sulla questione, allora onorarlo o meno diventa la scelta da fare. Ma non so se possa esistere una regola del genere, o più che altro se una regola del genere possa essere statica, immutabile e comunque sana. Proprio non lo so, su questo sto ancora lavorando. Forse una volta consideravo l'intraprendere una relazione come una specie di "sottoscrizione di un contratto": ora ho molti dubbi.

Scenario che non ho considerato perchè non inerente il mio caso: il matrimonio, caso nel quale sottoscrivi di fronte a testimoni l'inviolabilità di alcune regole a benedizione e sugello della nuova vita. Avrai già capito che io non sono sposato, e questo ovviamente ha il suo bel peso nelle mie valutazioni.


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbagli, anche perchè chi ti dice che il dolore lo provi soltanto la persona tradita? Chi ti dice che il dolore maggiore non lo provi il traditore ?


La domanda che mi viene spontanea è: ma a che minchia serve tutto questo dolore? Finchè ti serve ad imparare una lezione, benvenga, anzi. Sarà sicuramente utile pure a ricordartela, la lezione imparata. Sarà utile a trasformare, a migliorare... Ma poi? Chi ha qualcosa da guadagnarci, in tutto questo dolore "extra"?


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Molto più difficile è guardare negli occhi la persona che hai tradito mentre le spezzi il cuore.


Ma davvero quello che proponi è necessario? Guardare negli occhi la persona che ami e ucciderne l'amore? Scusa, ma preferirei buttarmi sotto un treno (in corsa). Preferibilmente prima, tra l'altro. Davvero, messa così è veramente cattiva, talmente cattiva da perdere quasi di senso, imho.


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> 1. IMHO comunque, la cosa più importante è la coerenza. La decisione di confessare o meno dovrebbe essere presa in tempi ragionevoli e poi mantenuta. Confessare a distanza di anni è insensato e spesso irresponsabile.
> 
> 2. Nella decisione, comunque, andrebbe tenuto presente che un tradimento nasce per sua natura come segreto condiviso, visto che esiste, per ovvi motivi, almeno un'altra persona certamente al corrente. Come tale, non abbiamo in realtà il controllo di quello che emergerà, o quante altre persone ne verranno a conoscenza. Una verità scomoda che dovesse rivelarsi a distanza di tempo non confessata, potrebbe fare danni molto più gravi al partner e al rapporto di una confessione.


Quindi? La 1 o la 2? La accendiamo?


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grazie. Buon senso perchè, per quanto posso dire, l'unica vera necessità di confessare un tradimento è nel momento in cui tu voglia lasciare quella persona (ma anche lì bisognerebbe fare di distinguo, comunque). Se uno ha intenzione di recuperare il rapporto non ha senso scaricarsi la coscienza caricando l'altro di sofferenza. Non è "giusto" per ripartire al posizioni livellate. E' scemo perchè tu aggravi inutilmente una persona con la quale stai cercando di ritrovare TU un equilibrio. Tu, non lei o lui. E quindi, sei TU che devi darti da fare.


Cavolo, quototi! Questa a me sembra saggezza.


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Ma quando dite che confessare equivale a scaricarsi la coscienza, lo dite per esperienza? L'avete mai fatto? E vi ha fatto stare meglio? Confermi che il silenzio è una soluzione di comodo per chi ha tradito, ma non vuole lasciare.


Questo è uno dei problemi principali. Se confessare ti fa "subito star meglio", allora *forse *eri davvero uno stronzo già prima. All'inizio di questo thread Diletta ha nominato un concetto per me fondamentale: il *pentimento*. Se al pentimento ci sei arrivato, è perchè hai sofferto. Se sei pentito, continuerai a soffrire, confessando o meno. Cercare di alleggerire il proprio dolore confessando può aver senso in situazioni estreme. Quando stai rischiando la salute, o la vita stessa. Allora sì, è qualcosa di diverso dal semplice "alleggerirsi la coscienza".

In ogni caso in cui il pentimento sia sincero (e quindi molto, molto doloroso), non esiste alcun manuale di istruzioni. Imho.


----------



## marietto (1 Maggio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quindi? La 1 o la 2? La accendiamo?


Non sono due considerazioni in antitesi...
Semplicemente nel prendere la decisione di cui al (tuo) punto uno, è opportuno, secondo me, tenere presente quanto al punto due.
Se lo scopo è davvero quello di non far soffrire l'altro inutilmente bisognerebbe pensare anche al fatto che è possibile che venga a conoscenza dei fatti anche da altre fonti. Se, in base alle circostanze, ciò non è solo possibile ma addirittura probabile va soppesato anche il fatto che saperlo da altri potrebbe fare danni anche peggiori della confessione. 
Questo se davvero sta a cuore la sofferenza del partner, se invece lo scopo è negare tutto, anche l'evidenza, per pararsi il culo, il discorso è diverso.


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Il fatto è, quando ti viene detto una cosa così, non riconosci il percorso del traditore che ha fatto.
> Non percepisci, che è una cosa che lui ha superato da sé, che si trova finalmente alla tua pari.
> Inevitabilmente, il male che ti crea, ti getta in una dimensione fuori da tutto.


Quotone e abbraccione! Ciao, sienne!


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> guarda... sinceramente, quando uno dice "vorrei sapere" è perchè i solito ha la certezza che l'altro nn tradirebbe mai
> nessuno vuole veramente sapere


Ecco, questo è qualcosa di simile a quel che volevo dire con uno dei miei precedenti interventi. Una cosa è considerare l'opzione di venire a sapere, altra è venire a sapere.

Il tutto con un grande imho davanti.


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Tutto dipende da come uno vive l'amore, ne convengo. Per me è inconcepibile tradire una persona che amo. Per come è strutturata la mia mente, non esiste proprio.
> 
> Mi pare solo più raro tradire il proprio compagno amandolo. Mi sbaglio?


Posso permettermi un'osservazione, anzi una correzione, senza che mi giudichi un presuntuoso? Perchè ti sto leggendo volentieri, e stai proponendo molti spunti. E infatti anche quuesto è il caso.

"Per me, oggi, è inconcepibile tradire una persona che amo. Per come è strutturata la mia mente al momento, non esiste proprio."


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Le cose mutano col sapere...fidati


Le cose mutano, in ogni caso. E mi scuso, se la cosa dovesse sembrare la puntualizzazione di un professorino. E' che visto che tanto sto già floodando il forum, mi lascio andare un po'!


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io l'ho vissuto, in questo momento della mia vita invece non mi interessa
> ma ovviamente nn dimentico quello che è successo
> anche se a volte mi chiedo se sono stata davvero io a fare certe cose


Mi piacerebbe approfondire con te questo argomento. Posso procedere in MP?


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ...ma anche io non volevo


Qui mi hai fatto sorridere, ma prendila come empatia. Ti abbraccio.


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti penso che ognuno debba attenersi a come il partner vorrebbe che ci si comportasse.
> Se lo conosco quel tanto che basta per sapere che non vorrebbe affatto rimanere nell'oblio, dovrei confessare, non c'è nulla da fare...


Ovviamente mi permetto di puntualizzare perchè con te mi sento a mio agio ad argomentare, mica come critica. E lo so che lo sai, ma siccome sono poco capace di usare le faccine, magari non si capisce il tono.

Il punto è che non si può veramente sapere quale sarà la reazione dell'altro, e non solo perchè non lo si conosce abbastanza. Anzi, credo che nemmeno l'altro potrebbe immaginarsi la propria vera reazione. Questo intendevo prima quando ho quotato chi opinava che in realtà "nessuno vuole sapere". Ed è un argomento da tenere in considerazione, visto che quella di confessare è comunque una scelta che operiamo noi anche per l'altro, tanto come il tradirsi, il lasciarsi unilateralmente e molto, molto altro.

A prescindere, un abbraccione col salto, Diletta!


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Aiuto!
> Questo oggi era meglio se me lo perdevo!
> Ma sto scherzando: è passato anche questo dubbio, e sia quel che sia...
> Ciao cara! :smile:


Secondo abbraccione con salto della giornata!
Stai serena, che sei salda come una montagna!


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Inoltre, non confessando la coppia non può superare le eventuali "falle" nel rapporto che possono aver facilitato il tradimento, secondo me.


Osservazione davvero interessante, anche qui ci si potrebbero scrivere i libri. Ovviamente, nel mio caso personale, spero non soltanto che possano essere superate, ma che lo siano presto e definitivamente. Quindi non sarei così assoluto nel giudizio che dai. Ma è una questione piuttosto intricata. Naturalmente si può cercare di approfondire, se ti fa piacere. Ma evito di inondare ulteriormente il forum, se non a richiesta, visto che oggi mi prende particolarmente bene pigiare i tasti!


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Se lo scopo è davvero quello di non far soffrire l'altro inutilmente bisognerebbe pensare anche al fatto che è possibile che venga a conoscenza dei fatti anche da altre fonti. Se, in base alle circostanze, ciò non è solo possibile ma addirittura probabile va soppesato anche il fatto che saperlo da altri potrebbe fare danni anche peggiori della confessione.


Concordo, su questo punto di vista. Questa sì sarebbe una giusta assunzione delle proprie responsabilità. Per quanto, se per probabile intendiamo "l'ho fatto con qualcuno che potrebbe venire a dirtelo o farne chiacchera in giro", allora il traditore sarebbe, oltre che stronzo, pure uno stupido.


----------



## net (1 Maggio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Osservazione davvero interessante, anche qui ci si potrebbero scrivere i libri. Ovviamente, nel mio caso personale, spero non soltanto che possano essere superate, ma che lo siano presto e definitivamente. Quindi non sarei così assoluto nel giudizio che dai. Ma è una questione piuttosto intricata. Naturalmente si può cercare di approfondire, se ti fa piacere. Ma evito di inondare ulteriormente il forum, se non a richiesta, visto che oggi mi prende particolarmente bene pigiare i tasti!


No, certamente uno può essere assoluto solo quando parla per sè, e per la scelta che avrebbe voluto l'altro prendesse. Capisco che ci siano persone che non vorrebbero sapere, ma io penso che anche i tradimenti "sciocchi" siano comunque guidati da una piccola "falla" nel rapporto (ovvio, dove non si tratta di coppie che hanno messo in chiaro la possibilità di incontrare persone fuori dal partner, poichè io parlo sempre del tradimento come non solo di "corna" ma anche di "agire alle spalle"). Una falla magari di poco peso (di qui il tradimento "sciocco") ma che, se trascurata, potrebbe peggiorare e rendere il traditore insofferente, portandolo a tradire di nuovo. Mentre il tradito non sospetta nulla, perchè non sa della "falla". E la falla potrebbe anche non essere nel rapporto ma in sè: alcune persone tradiscono per una questione di autostima: se ne parlassero col partner forse potrebbero venirne a capo.


----------



## Diletta (1 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> orgoglio ferito?



Certo biri,
fa parte della nostra natura e quello che si chiama amor proprio ce l'abbiamo tutti o ce lo dovremmo avere tutti.
Chi non si vuole bene non si rispetta e di conseguenza corre il rischio che anche gli altri non lo rispettino, e questo non deve succedere mai!


----------



## Etrusco (1 Maggio 2014)

net ha detto:


> No, certamente uno può essere assoluto solo quando parla per sè, e per la scelta che avrebbe voluto l'altro prendesse. Capisco che ci siano persone che non vorrebbero sapere, ma io penso che anche i tradimenti "sciocchi" siano comunque guidati da una piccola "falla" nel rapporto (ovvio, dove non si tratta di coppie che hanno messo in chiaro la possibilità di incontrare persone fuori dal partner, poichè io parlo sempre del tradimento come non solo di "corna" ma anche di "agire alle spalle"). Una falla magari di poco peso (di qui il tradimento "sciocco") ma che, se trascurata, potrebbe peggiorare e rendere il traditore insofferente, portandolo a tradire di nuovo. Mentre il tradito non sospetta nulla, perchè non sa della "falla". E la falla potrebbe anche non essere nel rapporto ma in sè: alcune persone tradiscono per una questione di autostima: se ne parlassero col partner forse potrebbero venirne a capo.


Se è un problema di autostima che inevitabilmente si riflette sul rapporto di coppia potrebbe essere sufficiente parlare di "quel" problema. Confessare potrebbe trasformare la "piccola falla" in una rottura irreparabile....il rapporto verrebbe"inondato" da astio evitabile


----------



## Diletta (1 Maggio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ovviamente mi permetto di puntualizzare perchè con te mi sento a mio agio ad argomentare, mica come critica. E lo so che lo sai, ma siccome sono poco capace di usare le faccine, magari non si capisce il tono.
> 
> *Il punto è che non si può veramente sapere quale sarà la reazione dell'altro, e non solo perchè non lo si conosce abbastanza*. Anzi, credo che nemmeno l'altro potrebbe immaginarsi la propria vera reazione. Questo intendevo prima quando ho quotato chi opinava che in realtà "nessuno vuole sapere". Ed è un argomento da tenere in considerazione, visto che quella di confessare è comunque una scelta che operiamo noi anche per l'altro, tanto come il tradirsi, il lasciarsi unilateralmente e molto, molto altro.
> 
> A prescindere, un abbraccione col salto, Diletta!




E infatti hai ragione anche perché molto difficilmente si affrontano certi argomenti nella coppia in "tempo di pace", quindi, come sapere la reazione dell'altro se non ne abbiamo mai parlato?
Nel mio caso, per esempio, si parlava di tutto tranne che di questo tema (io, tra l'altro, ero troppo sicura che non mi dovesse sfiorare mai).
Quello che ho espresso nell'altro post è riferito alla situazione che si crea dopo che è scoppiata la crisi a causa di un tradimento.
E' tutto così diverso DOPO.
Tutto da ridefinire, da reimpostare. Gli equilibri su cui si basava la coppia saltano completamente e vanno ricreati: un lavoro immane!
Ecco che, se si resiste e si arriva ad essere ancora insieme, si ricomincia a vivere con altre regole che la coppia si è data e a questo punto gli intenti devono essere chiari da ambo le parti, così come uno la pensa al riguardo di quelle questioni.
Paradossalmente, potrei dire che la strada che la coppia si trova a percorrere da questo punto in poi è molto più dritta e agevole, il difficile è arrivarci a quella strada!


----------



## net (1 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti hai ragione anche perché molto difficilmente si affrontano certi argomenti nella coppia in "tempo di pace", quindi, come sapere la reazione dell'altro se non ne abbiamo mai parlato?
> Nel mio caso, per esempio, si parlava di tutto tranne che di questo tema (io, tra l'altro, ero troppo sicura che non mi dovesse sfiorare mai).
> Quello che ho espresso nell'altro post è riferito alla situazione che si crea dopo che è scoppiata la crisi a causa di un tradimento.
> E' tutto così diverso DOPO.
> ...


Secondo me, una strada così, chiara da ambo le parti, anche se faticosa, è la strada per essere una vera "coppia".


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Una falla magari di poco peso (di qui il tradimento "sciocco") ma che, se trascurata, potrebbe peggiorare e rendere il traditore insofferente, portandolo a tradire di nuovo. Mentre il tradito non sospetta nulla, perchè non sa della "falla". E la falla potrebbe anche non essere nel rapporto ma in sè: alcune persone tradiscono per una questione di autostima: se ne parlassero col partner forse potrebbero venirne a capo.


Ora ho capito cosa volevi dire. Però in un caso del genere non vedo un vero pentimento. Perchè se una cosa del genere si ripete, vuol dire che manca un vero percorso - che dovrebbe servire a crescere - di comprensione di sè e dei propri desideri, cosa che equivale a non considerare il partner neppure un valido interlocutore. A quel punto la relazione è una messa in scena, e una confessione non dovrebbe neanche essere necessaria: l'unica cosa sana da fare sarebbe lasciarsi subito, che si è già in ritardo!


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Secondo me, una strada così, chiara da ambo le parti, anche se faticosa, è la strada per essere una vera "coppia".


Non esistono coppie vere e coppie false, ogni coppia è a sé: sicuramente possiamo fare nostri alcuni punti di vista, ma non esiste un modello di coppia, da manuale. Lo so che non intendevi alla lettera, puntualizzo perchè è una cosa non così banale da accettare: io credevo di averlo già fatto molto tempo fa, e invece ora sono qui a combatterci ogni giorno! :mrgreen:


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> il difficile è arrivarci a quella strada!


Credo che questo sia il punto centrale dell'intero thread. Il dolore che si va a causare rischia di essere sproporzionato, incontrollabile, e in buona parte grauito.

Se ti mettessero di fronte alla persona che ami, ti dessero una pistola e ti costringessero a sparare o a lui o a te stessa, cosa sceglieresti? E non vale cercare di sparare a chi ti sta costringendo a fare tutto ciò!


----------



## Ultimo (1 Maggio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> La domanda che mi viene spontanea è: ma a che minchia serve tutto questo dolore? Finchè ti serve ad imparare una lezione, benvenga, anzi. Sarà sicuramente utile pure a ricordartela, la lezione imparata. Sarà utile a trasformare, a migliorare... Ma poi? Chi ha qualcosa da guadagnarci, in tutto questo dolore "extra"?



 Avevo scritto una risposta. Una risposta molto lunga e con il cuore. Ho cancellato, non me la sono sentito di inviare. Chissà perchè. Forse domani se non ti scoccio e me la sento ancora, ti riscrivo la risposta in privato. 

Intanto c'è sempre una risposta "pubblica", secondo me altrettanto valida come le domande che fai, domande essenziali, direi specifiche e toccanti la dove quella serenità toccherà finalmente chiunque uscirà dal tunnel del tradimento." Rileggiti, e nelle stesse domande che ti rispondi. Tu/voi/noi ci trasformiamo, ci miglioriamo, è quello lo scopo, e non si smette mai, nemmeno quando pensiamo di avere finito di trasformarci e di migliorarci". 

Sermone finito. :mrgreen:


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Avevo scritto una risposta. Una risposta molto lunga e con il cuore. Ho cancellato, non me la sono sentito di inviare. Chissà perchè. Forse domani se non ti scoccio e me la sento ancora, ti riscrivo la risposta in privato.


Quando vuoi!


----------



## Ataru (1 Maggio 2014)

net ha detto:


> No, non sono sicura che poi tutto possa tornare come prima. Ma questo è un rischio a cui deve pensare il traditore nel momento in cui traadisce. E' facile tradire e stare in silenzio, essere sempre la stessa persona agli occhi dell'altro con la "scusa" di non fargli del male. Non è che si scarica il peso del tradimento, confessandolo. Il senso di colpa resta sempre, voglio sperare. Ma, almeno, non si tratterà di un doppio tradimento: l'aver "frequentato" un' altra persona e l'aver taciuto tutto. Inoltre, non confessando la coppia non può superare le eventuali "falle" nel rapporto che possono aver facilitato il tradimento, secondo me.





net ha detto:


> Scusami, forse mi sono espressa in modo poco chiaro. Il "tradimento" non è, per me, solo andare a letto con un' altra persona. Ma mentire, nascondere, vivere parti di sè importanti con altre persone fuori dalla coppia, all' insaputa dell' altro. Continuando a nascondere, dunque, per me si perpetua il tradimento. Sapere che l'altro sa, e sceglie liberamente (come è diritto di ogni persona) se restare col traditore non so se cancelli il senso di colpa, anzi. Secondo è un' ottima scusa per i traditori, quella di non ferire l'altro quando il danno è già stato fatto. Vedere le proprie colpe negli occhi dell' altro è la punizione maggiore, ma sicuramente oltre questo, confessando si dà l' opportunità alla coppia di crescere più forte, se davvero si prende atto che sia stata una sbandata passegera. Insomma, dopo aver tradito una persona, almeno le si dia il diritto di scegliere ed un pò di fiducia nella sua capacità di capire.


Concordo su tutto.







giorgiocan ha detto:


> A questa è difficile rispondere brevemente (meriterebbe una risposta enciclopedica).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma questo è secondario, secondo me. Certo che è imprevedibile, anche solo per il semplice fatto che il traditore non può sapere davvero come reagirà il tradito. 




giorgiocan ha detto:


> Qui ci hai preso in pieno, il punto è questo. Non esiste una scelta completamente giusta o completamente sbagliata. Non è così per forza di cose, perchè qualsiasi scelta tu faccia, la stai facendo a nome di due persone, senza poter veramente sapere che cosa sia meglio per l'altro.
> Perchè una cosa è dichiarare la propria linea di pensiero (es. "Se succede, dimmelo comunque"), altra cosa è applicarla al reale come fosse un libretto di istruzioni per montare una libreria.
> Poi, se esiste veramente un accordo chiaro, a cui si è già deciso di aderire, sulla questione, allora onorarlo o meno diventa la scelta da fare. Ma non so se possa esistere una regola del genere, o più che altro se una regola del genere possa essere statica, immutabile e comunque sana. Proprio non lo so, su questo sto ancora lavorando. Forse una volta consideravo l'intraprendere una relazione come una specie di "sottoscrizione di un contratto": ora ho molti dubbi.
> 
> ...


Non sono sposato neanche io, ma per quanto mi riguarda sottoscrivere degli impegni con un contratto (il matrimonio) o meno non cambia le cose. Anche perché è evidente che il matrimonio non garantisce niente comunque, testimoni o meno.




giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma davvero quello che proponi è necessario? Guardare negli occhi la persona che ami e ucciderne l'amore? Scusa, ma preferirei buttarmi sotto un treno (in corsa). Preferibilmente prima, tra l'altro. Davvero, messa così è veramente cattiva, talmente cattiva da perdere quasi di senso, imho.


Cerco di spiegarmi, ma temo non ci riuscirò. 

Chi ha sostenuto che il tradimento non va confessato perché farebbe solo soffrire inutilmente chi il tradimento l'ha subito ritiene che la confessione sarebbe un gesto egoista buono solo a scaricarsi la coscienza a danno del tradito. Mal comune mezzo gaudio, insomma... O qualcosa di simile. Trovo che questo pensiero sia allucinante. Come si possa pensare che confessare il tradimento al proprio compagno, guardandolo negli occhi, possa rendere la cosa più "facile" davvero non lo capisco. Insomma, il ragionamento è più o meno "Sarebbe comodo per me confessare scaricando sull'altro, ma lo farei soffrire inutilmente. Ma io non voglio farlo soffrire e quindi mi faccio carico di questo fardello da solo, gestendo in autonomia i miei sensi di colpa, smazzandomela da solo, soffrendo come un cane per quello che ho fatto.". Scusate, ma non ci vedo nessun altruismo in questo. Tutti questi scrupoli, dopo che si è tradito, li trovo un po' stomachevoli. Non diciamo che il silenzio non convenga a chi ha tradito. In fondo il traditore vuole preservare la relazione e sa che confessando potrebbe mettere fine alla storia. A meno che non taccia sul tradimento e chiuda lui stesso la relazione. Allora ci posso vedere un senso.




giorgiocan ha detto:


> Posso permettermi un'osservazione, anzi una correzione, senza che mi giudichi un presuntuoso? Perchè ti sto leggendo volentieri, e stai proponendo molti spunti. E infatti anche quuesto è il caso.
> 
> 
> "Per me, oggi, è inconcepibile tradire una persona che amo. Per come è strutturata la mia mente al momento, non esiste proprio."


Non ti giudico presuntuoso. Capisco che tu mi dica questo perché ci sei passato. Come tutti quelli che sottolineano questa costa. Io invece risulto per forza di cose presuntuoso se dico che non tradirò mai, men che meno se sono innamorato della mia compagna. E lo capisco. Tu pensavi di non tradire mai e poi ti è capitato, se ho ben capito, e quindi per esperienza mi metti in guardia. Ti ringrazio, ma mi conosco fin troppo bene, almeno in questo. Mettiamoci pure che sia forse una forma di egoismo, la mia, nel senso che tradire la persona che sta con me significa, per me, tradire me stesso. Ma sono consapevole che chi ha tradito penserà "Si, vabbè". E' naturale sia così.


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Chi ha sostenuto che il tradimento non va confessato perché farebbe solo soffrire inutilmente chi il tradimento l'ha subito ritiene che la confessione sarebbe un gesto egoista buono solo a scaricarsi la coscienza a danno del tradito. Mal comune mezzo gaudio, insomma... O qualcosa di simile. Trovo che questo pensiero sia allucinante. Come si possa pensare che confessare il tradimento al proprio compagno, guardandolo negli occhi, possa rendere la cosa più "facile" davvero non lo capisco. Insomma, il ragionamento è più o meno "Sarebbe comodo per me confessare scaricando sull'altro, ma lo farei soffrire inutilmente. Ma io non voglio farlo soffrire e quindi mi faccio carico di questo fardello da solo, gestendo in autonomia i miei sensi di colpa, smazzandomela da solo, soffrendo come un cane per quello che ho fatto.". Scusate, ma non ci vedo nessun altruismo in questo. Tutti questi scrupoli, dopo che si è tradito, li trovo un po' stomachevoli. Non diciamo che il silenzio non convenga a chi ha tradito. In fondo il traditore vuole preservare la relazione e sa che confessando potrebbe mettere fine alla storia. A meno che non taccia sul tradimento e chiuda lui stesso la relazione. Allora ci posso vedere un senso.


Mmmh. Forse si sta un po' estremizzando. Che a volte va bene per verificare un'ipotesi, ma non in questo caso. 

Osservazioni:

1. Da "Mal comune mezzo gaudio" non ti seguo più. Tu in pratica dici che un tradimento va confessato sempre e comunque, a prescindere dal pentimento o meno del traditore. Che il dolore del traditore è ininfluente se non porta a confessione. Perchè quest'ultima è inevitabile, costi quel che costi. Ogni alternativa mette i due partner in posizioni differenti e vizia a priori il quadro della relazione, ed è una scelta "facile". L'unica possibilità è soffrire entrambi ed utilizzare questo dolore per ricostruire, se possibile.

2. Si stava parlando di tradimenti "stupidi" oppure passati. Eventi che potrebbero non aver inquinato irrimediabilmente una relazione. E il cui effetto si è rivoltato contro l'autore del gesto, che in questo caso è ferito a causa del suo stesso comportamento. Comportamento, però, certamente circoscritto, estinto. Quindi in questo caso la scelta di far soffrire il partner (perchè tra le altre cose, questa è inevitabile) è soltanto nelle mani del traditore. E ribadisco che si tratta di una scelta, che una persona opera per due. A entrare in gioco, sono soltanto i propri principi e la propria sensibilità. Quindi la scelta di seguire a prescindere le proprie convinzioni, oppure forzarsi al silenzio pur di "proteggere" il partner, si basa ancora e soltanto su considerazioni unilaterali. E qui non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi.

3. Quando sono arrivato qui sul forum, io la pensavo esattamente come te. Io ero assolutamente convinto di dover finalmente confessare. Sono arrivato qui chiedendo consigli su come fare, perchè ero devastato, annullato. Sorpreso che un anno dopo la mia posizione sia cambiata così radicalmente? E' questo che cerco di mettere nero su bianco nei miei precedenti interventi: quando ti trovi a dover applicare alla realtà dei fatti ciò in cui credi, raramente i tuoi modelli ideali possono essere applicati pedissequamente. Perchè sono soltanto modelli, non la tua vita nè la tua relazione.


----------



## disincantata (2 Maggio 2014)

Io credo che quasi mai,  quello che si pensava  e si credeva,  prima,  si tramuti in reale,  alla scoperta di essere stati traditi. 

Tutto quello in cui credevi prima vacilla. Sei costretto a considerare il contesto. 

Figli famiglia eta' soldi condizionano la tua liberta' di reazione. 
E pure la liberta' di confessare e scegliere. 

Stessa cosa se sei tu a tradire.  Ti cerchi una giustificazione. Quasi sempre. 

Sui sensi di colpa di chi tradisce,  salvo rarissime eccezioni,  come e' successo a Giorgio, credo poco poco, soprattutto per i lunghi o ripetuti tradimenti. 

Non credo ne escano a pezzi come il tradito.
Non parlo di un tradimento mordi e fuggi. 
Squallido ma che non dovrebbe 
Sconvolgere se non il traditore X la tristezza di una simile esigenza. Che farebbe bene a cancellare  e non confessare.


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Mmmh. Forse si sta un po' estremizzando. Che a volte va bene per verificare un'ipotesi, ma non in questo caso.
> 
> Osservazioni:
> 
> ...



Ciao, anch'io scrivo le mie osservazioni sull'evidenziato:

Qual'è il metro per valutare quando un tradimento è "stupido"?
Se ci pensi bene, ogni tradimento passato può essere considerato tale perché non ha avuto ripercussioni sulla coppia, che è in essere, per dirla con le tue parole: la relazione non è stata inquinata dall'evento.
Ergo: non ha nessun senso confessare qualsiasi tradimento passato. Il farlo è un'azione gratuita e crudele nei confronti del partner, che porta solo dolore e nessun vantaggio per la coppia.

Ecco, io sono d'accordo razionalmente con questa osservazione.

Il problema, per me, per Ataru e per quelli come noi, è rappresentato proprio da noi stessi.
Sarebbero gli stessi principi che abbiamo radicati in noi a causare l'inizio di una crisi devastante dall'esito incerto, senza contare il fatto che qualcosa si rompe per sempre e niente sarà più come prima.
Sto parlando per quei casi in cui la coppia è serena e unita.
Io so e ne sono convinta conoscendomi bene che la mia coscienza mi obbligherebbe a fare questo passo, così come sono convinta che questa mia scelta porterebbe solo tanto dolore e probabilmente la fine di tutto.  
Beati coloro che riescono a dialogare con la propria coscienza e quindi a gestirsi il senso di colpa da sé, a questa affermazione ci sono arrivata dopo un lungo percorso che ancora non è completato (e chissà se lo sarà mai del tutto...).
All'inizio la mia intransigenza e i miei valori non mi permettevano di considerare l'altra scelta, proprio non la volevo neanche pensare, poi, grazie anche all'aiuto di un "addetto ai lavori" è cominciata la mia metamorfosi e con essa mi sono ammorbidita su certe posizioni. 
Ho iniziato a considerarle e a valutarle.
Pertanto, la mia opinione rimane la stessa per quanto riguarda la mia persona: so esattamente quello che farei e l'ho detto prima, ma riesco a mettermi un po' di più nelle vesti di chi sta dall'altra parte e a togliermi, con fatica non posso negarlo, le vesti del giudice che emette la sentenza. 
Ora arrivo a capire perché mio marito, al tempo fidanzato, abbia sempre taciuto, lui ce l'ha fatta per come è strutturato lui, così diverso da me.
A me non toglievano niente...questo è ciò che pensava.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao, anch'io scrivo le mie osservazioni sull'evidenziato:
> 
> Qual'è il metro per valutare quando un tradimento è "stupido"?
> Se ci pensi bene, ogni tradimento passato può essere considerato tale perché non ha avuto ripercussioni sulla coppia, che è in essere, per dirla con le tue parole: la relazione non è stata inquinata dall'evento.
> ...


Ciao Diletta, come va? Com'è andato il primo maggio? Hai visto il concertone su rai3? Ti piace la pizzica? E la taranta? Ma tu sei progressista o reazionaria?


----------



## Ataru (2 Maggio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Mmmh. Forse si sta un po' estremizzando. Che a volte va bene per verificare un'ipotesi, ma non in questo caso.
> 
> Osservazioni:
> 
> ...


Osservazione 1: Io non metto in dubbio il dolore del traditore. E non dico che si DEBBA far soffrire il tradito per stare ancora più di merda noi, traditori, come per pagare un prezzo più alto ed equo per le nostre colpe. Dico che è inevitabile che l'altro soffra, a meno che non lo si inganni, non si perpetri il tradimento (inteso in senso ampio come sostiene net). E' una "lose-lose situation". Non confessare non è un gesto altruista. Può esserlo in parte, se il traditore è davvero pentito, ma fondamentalmente è un gesto egoista. Fa comodo a chi tradisce in primis. Se riconosciamo questo, poi ci può stare anche che in parte non si voglia far soffrire. Ma penso che quello sia un prezzo di cui il traditore debba accettare di farsi carico. Capisco il ragionamento: se l'altro no sa ed è felice di vivere una storia che crede pulita e onesta, perché distruggergli il sogno e renderlo infelice? Lasciamolo nella sua felice ignoranza. Ma riconosciamo almeno che così facendo lo stiamo ingannando. Lo stiamo continuando a tradire. Chiamiamolo pure tradimento a fin di bene, se preferite. Ma stiamo comunque vendendo un prodotto viziato, un "tarocco" diciamo.

Osservazione 2: Capisco, ma non concordo. Per quanto mi riguarda nessun tradimento è "stupido". Se io voglio una relazione monogama e tu mi tradisci, c'è comunque qualcosa che non va. Ma mi chiedo... se la relazione non è stata irrimediabilmente compromessa (dal punto di vista del traditore, ovvio), per chi la si vuole preservare, in primo luogo? Per il tradito ignaro? O per noi fedifraghi? Perché siamo perfettamente consapevoli che confessando, oltre a far soffrire l'altro, è probabile (o almeno possibile) che ci prendiamo anche una sonora sfanculata e la nostra bella relazione dovremmo provare a costruirla con qualcun'altro.

Osservazione 3: Rispetto il tuo punto di vista frutto del tuo vissuto. Personalmente ho alcuni valori fondamentali e in passato mi sono fatto anche male per non mancare verso me stesso e in quello che credo. Ma a posteriori sono felice di non essermi tradito.



disincantata ha detto:


> Io credo che quasi mai,  quello che si pensava  e si credeva,  prima,  si tramuti in reale,  alla scoperta di essere stati traditi.
> 
> *Tutto quello in cui credevi prima vacilla. Sei costretto a considerare il contesto. *
> 
> ...


Personalmente ho sempre pensato che se la mia compagna mi avesse tradito l'avrei lasciata su due piedi. E ora mi rendo conto che non è così. Mi sono reso conto che l'amore non finisce all'improvviso. Almeno ho scoperto che per me è così.


----------



## vero190980 (2 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> confessare un tradimento
> ma che senso ha?
> è una cosa che non capirò mai
> a me è sempre sembrata una cattiveria gratuita fatta esclusivamente per ferire l'altro
> ...


Sono totalmente d'accordo.


----------



## emme76 (2 Maggio 2014)

Sono d'accordo.  Se ci sono sensi di colpa bisogna imparare a vivere con quelli ma raccontare no.



biri ha detto:


> confessare un tradimento
> ma che senso ha?
> è una cosa che non capirò mai
> a me è sempre sembrata una cattiveria gratuita fatta esclusivamente per ferire l'altro
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2014)

emme76 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.  Se ci sono sensi di colpa bisogna imparare a vivere con quelli ma raccontare no.


QUi c'è tutto...

La figura di Don Giovanni, il Don Juan tramandatoci dalla tradizione da Tirso da Molina, sembra essere il rappresentante per eccellenza dell'assenza di colpa e di vergogna che la storia della letteratura e del teatro musicale ci hanno consegnato, facendone un mito moderno, un mito che non cessa ancora di interrogarci e di stupirci. Ci riferiremo qui unicamente al Don Giovanni di Mozart e soprattutto al libretto di Lorenzo Da Ponte, sebbene la storia della letteratura ci abbia fornito esempi innumerevoli ed anche assai diversi di questo mito.

Don Giovanni colpisce ed inquieta perché svela e dissimula allo stesso tempo ciò che dovrebbe essere nascosto, rivela la verità del desiderio e della libido, mascherando se stesso e sfuggendo alla sua stessa identità. Senza colpa e senza vergogna, vuole conoscere, vuole possedere l'origine del piacere, il corpo materno - in una scontata quanto efficace interpretazione analitica - ostinato, inesausto, ed indifferente alla sorte altrui. Ed anche alla propria, in quanto non cede all'imperativo di pentirsi, non sentendosi colpevole, non provando mai vergogna per i propri misfatti. È del tutto inutile infatti che il suo servo e suo doppio, Leporello, lo rimproveri a più riprese della sua condotta: la risposta è sempre quella di una sorta di impossibilità di sottrarsi all'imperativo del piacere - sempre che si tratti di piacere - a fronte del rispetto delle regole, delle convenzioni e della morale.

La scena finale del "dramma giocoso" mozartiano, prima del suo precipitare negli inferi, ha infatti il suo culmine nel fiero opporsi di Don Giovanni ai tentativi della statua del Commendatore di convincerlo a pentirsi: questo lo rende ammirevole, e un po' folle come solo gli eroi, anche se negativi, possono essere.

Don Giovanni affascina per la sua apparente totale indipendenza dall'altro e dalla legge, dedito unicamente alla ricerca del piacere, un piacere che in realtà non incontra mai, realizzando piuttosto una forma particolare di godimento che lo pone necessariamente a stretto contatto con la morte. Sembra non provare la colpa come trasgressione di una norma, che può condannarlo, né la vergogna come limite al godimento totale, che porta altrimenti, come infatti sarà, alla morte: la vergogna costituisce infatti un argine necessario al piacere che potrebbe portare l'individuo alla sua stessa perdita e dissoluzione.

Don Giovanni fa della propria vita un capolavoro di indifferenza e di assenza: tutto il suo moto incessante, la sua ricerca, la sua vitalità drammatica, la sua ricerca ossessiva del piacere ne fanno anche un impotente o un omosessuale "in pectore", nonostante le millantate seduzioni dettagliatamente enumerate e computate nel famoso catalogo dal servo Leporello. Un eroe che non raggiunge mai la sua realizzazione, e che, proprio per questo, è già segnato sulla scena ancor prima del suo apparire. Un eroe spesso travestito, con una maschera che lo protegge dalla possibile vergogna, e che non vuole, o non può rivelare la propria identità, come nella sua prima comparsa nell'opera mozartiana, quando dice a Donna Anna, che sta cercando di sedurre, "Donna folle! Indarno gridi: chi son io tu non saprai!". È proprio il negativo la cifra della sua narrazione, anzi la sua è la prima apparizione del negativo nella cultura dell'occidente, sostiene Cacciari: "La grandezza di Mozart sta nel mostrare la dialettica di entrambi questi aspetti nella sua impotenza: quella alterità può esprimersi soltanto come nostalgia - il suo isolamento è definitivo, la sua sconfitta scontata fin dalle prime battute (...). Don Giovanni non riesce ad esprimere il negativo che come utopia irrealizzabile". (Cacciari, 1971, p. 411-440).

Se la vergogna ha una relazione con il godimento, ed indica che un godimento è avvenuto, allora potremmo dire che Don Giovanni non conosce la vergogna appunto perchè non conosce il godimento, almeno nella forma e nella misura comuni. E se Don Giovanni non ha vergogna è perché, non conoscendo il godimento, non ha una consapevolezza della morte. Non è allora un paradosso che, più di chiunque altro, è continuamente prossimo alla morte.

Don Giovanni, piuttosto che il seduttore che il catalogo vorrebbe consacrare, non compie nessuna conquista, non seduce nessuna donna nel corso dell'opera. Indossa piuttosto a più riprese le vesti del millantatore, di chi deve cercare sempre di cavarsi dalle situazioni che lui stesso mette in opera, o del gaffeur, di colui che fa e dice cose inopportune, ma non se ne vergogna, né avverte la colpa delle sue azioni. Non ne gode, potremmo dire. Per questo la sua morte, se di morte si tratta, è per lui stesso incomprensibile: quando il Commendatore accetta l'invito a cena di Don Giovanni, che è un appuntamento con la morte, questi commenta stupito, ma per nulla turbato: "Bizzarra è inver la scena, verrà il buon vecchio a cena..."

Viceversa, la consapevolezza, e la colpa conseguente, sono, come aveva riconosciuto Otto Rank, scisse e proiettate nel suo alter ego, Leporello. Potremmo aggiungere che anche la vergogna è scissa e proiettata nelle vittime dei suoi tentativi di seduzione, nelle donne che cerca di sedurre, che sono le vere "svergognate" dell'opera, vittime alle quali forse si identifica nell'atto finale del sacrificio. È vero che Don Giovanni sembra ricercare la punizione per la colpa inconscia del suo trasgredire, e che il castigo che colpisce Don Giovanni sarebbe null'altro, in fondo, che la realizzazione del suo desiderio, quello di tornare al grembo materno dopo aver cercato inutilmente dei sostituti della madre irraggiungibile ed aver, altrettanto inutilmente, combattuto gli uomini come dei rivali paterni da uccidere. Così anche la sua identificazione al padre tiranno, è sempre Rank a supporlo, lo porta alla rovina, incalzato dall'orda avida di vendetta. Eppure, la grandezza della sua figura sta proprio nel suo essere inopportuno, nel mostrare, come fa il gaffeur, le faglie e le increspature della coscienza e del comune sentire.

Se "il gaffeur dice quello che non si deve dire, quando non si deve dirlo, dove non si deve dirlo", come sostiene Jankélévitch, (Jankélévitch, 2000, p. 98), fa un intervento "puro", dice la verità, scompiglia l'accordo fondato sul malinteso su cui si fonda il pensiero comune, rompe le convenzioni. Dice Baudelaire che "il mondo va avanti solo grazie al malinteso. È grazie al malinteso universale che tutti si trovano d'accordo. Se infatti, per disgrazia, ci si comprendesse, non ci si potrebbe più mettere d'accordo" (Baudelaire, 1998, p. LXXVIII). Infatti "il malinteso (...) stabilisce tra gli uomini un certo ordine provvisorio che, pur non rimpiazzando l'intesa trasparente senza secondi fini, vale tuttavia più della discordia aperta" (Jankélévitch, 2000, p. 81).

Solo la morte, sostiene Jankélévitch, può reggere il confronto con il gaffeur o l'enfant terrible, quale Don Giovanni è, "poiché è l'intervento puro, l'intrusione di un evento assolutamente estraneo a tutte le circostanze della vita e senza relazione con esse. Sono quasi sul punto di considerare la morte come la gaffe suprema o iperbolica e il defunto come il gaffeur per eccellenza che demolisce con il suo trapasso tutte le combinazioni, manda a monte tutti patti, liquida tutti i malintesi - non perché li chiarisce ma perché passa oltre...." (id., p. 99).

Come un gaffeur impenitente, Don Giovanni scompagina costantemente l'ordine previsto delle cose, o almeno quello sembra essere il suo compito, il destino che si è assegnato. E la morte è in fondo il compimento supremo dell'azione del gaffeur. Dunque, il finale posticcio del coro dei protagonisti che fanno la morale ("questo è il fin di chi fa mal...") costituisce solo un apparente ritorno all'ordine. Con Don Giovanni scompare la possibilità del travestimento, della maschera e dell'inganno: resta l'illusione dei conti che tornano, e di un mondo che abolisce le sue increspature. Tutta l'opera di Mozart è infatti uno strappo alle convenzioni del linguaggio musicale, un aprire dissonanze e alterità, mostrando così proprio la natura "altra" di Don Giovanni. Potrebbe essere, nella lettura che fa Girard del capro espiatorio, la vittima che la società deve espellere per continuare a sopravvivere (Girard, 1972). Come capro espiatorio, Don Giovanni è il pharmakon, è anch'egli vittima sacrificale e dunque in contatto diretto con la divinità, con il sacro. sere, nella lettura xche fa ZGirardeenuto, allora potremmo dire che Don Giovanni non conosce la vergogna appunto poerchè non q   Questo rende forse così inquietante la sua figura, proprio il suo appartenere all'area del sacro.

La conclusione dell'opera mozartiana è infatti certamente più in quell'urlo terribile, quell' "Aaahh...!" disumano finale di Don Giovanni che scompare alla vista, inghiottito dagli inferi, piuttosto che nella conclusione posticcia della prima edizione praghese, giustamente abolita successivamente, in cui Leporello racconta agli altri protagonisti la scomparsa di Don Giovanni: "il dramma culmina con il protagonista che resta inghiottito; il gioco termina - allegramente - con l"antichissima canzon" che gli altri protagonisti dell'opera intonano a ristabilire la morale ed il senso comune" (Curi, 2002, p. 199).

Don Giovanni non ha pudore, non ha vergogna perché non conosce il godimento, ma è in relazione diretta con la morte, e attraverso di essa, con il sacro. Mostra ciò che non deve essere mostrato, il desiderio puro, senza sosta e senza oggetto, che ambisce solo alla morte. Per questo la morte, o la scomparsa di Don Giovanni non è così assurda come alcuni critici hanno sostenuto, alla ricerca di una banale coerenza drammaturgica dell'opera mozartiana.

Il castigo finale del nobiluomo seduttore non appare allora affatto né sproporzionato né incomprensibile: Don Giovanni in un certo senso non muore, perché non sappiamo veramente qual è il suo destino, piuttosto scompare alla vista, risucchiato dagli spiriti in un luogo altro, sacrificato al dio vendicatore perché l'ordine possa continuare a mantenersi. Come Edipo scompare, ma non si acceca come Edipo, che non può sopportare la scoperta dei suoi misfatti, in quanto questi non gli appaiono tali. In un certo senso, Don Giovanni è già morto, è già dentro la morte, sin dal suo primo apparire: non sono forse le note che accompagneranno poi la comparsa della statua del Commentatore - il morto per eccellenza, quello che chiede vendetta, il revenant, il demone che torna ad appropriarsi dei vivi -, quelle che aprono l'opera, come a segnare la presenza della morte sin dall'inizio?

D'altra parte l'opera di Mozart è stata scritta sotto l'influsso di due gravi perdite: proprio quella del padre, che spiegherebbe la centralità della figura del Commendatore e dell'angoscia persecutoria, e quella di un amico a lui assai caro. E tutta l'opera è attraversata da una rottura della linearità, da dissonanze e contrasti tematici che fanno apparire in controluce qualcosa che dovrebbe essere occultato e che invece finisce per mostrarsi. Come il gaffeur mostra qualcosa che dovrebbe restare occultato, così Don Giovanni mostra qualcosa che la decenza vorrebbe nascosta: l'irriducibilità del suo desiderio, che lo mette in relazione diretta con la morte: "in ogni morto c'è infatti un certo qual eccesso che urta il bon ton", dice ancora ironicamente Jankélévitch (Jankélévitch, 2000, p. 103). Qual è allora la pena commisurata a Don Giovanni per i suoi eccessi, per la sua mancanza di riconoscimento dei suoi torti, per la mancanza di colpa e di vergogna? Non è la morte, perché "contro i bestemmiatori che svelano il segreto o fanno scandalo si può, se non proprio comminare le pene che colpivano gli apostati dei culti misterici, almeno lanciare la scomunica. Ma contro un morto? Non si può uccidere un morto" (ibid.). La comparsa della statua del Commendatore, presagio di quello che avverrà di lì a poco, è un evento che non suscita alcuna reazione in Don Giovanni: non ha colpa, non ha vergogna, non ha la consapevolezza di chi sa di fare qualcosa di riprovevole, di colpevole, o di indecente. La sua colpa può essere solo inconscia. Porta solo se stesso là dove non si dovrebbe andare, e non teme la morte perché è già nella morte.


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Osservazione 1: Non confessare non è un gesto altruista. Può esserlo in parte, se il traditore è davvero pentito, ma fondamentalmente è un gesto egoista. Fa comodo a chi tradisce in primis. Se riconosciamo questo, poi ci può stare anche che in parte non si voglia far soffrire. Lo stiamo continuando a tradire. Chiamiamolo pure tradimento a fin di bene, se preferite. Ma stiamo comunque vendendo un prodotto viziato, un "tarocco" diciamo.
> 
> Osservazione 2: Capisco, ma non concordo. Per quanto mi riguarda nessun tradimento è "stupido". O per noi fedifraghi? Perché siamo perfettamente consapevoli che confessando, oltre a far soffrire l'altro, è probabile (o almeno possibile) che ci prendiamo anche una sonora sfanculata e la nostra bella relazione dovremmo provare a costruirla con qualcun'altro.
> 
> ...


1: Credo di aver finalmente capito il tuo punto di vista, che è comunque legato ai tuoi valori, educazione e cultura. Ad ogni modo, sul principio ti do ragione. Sono cresciuto alla stessa maniera. E quando sono arrivato qui, e praticamente tutti mi hanno consigliato di rimanere in silenzio, e semmai cercare prima di capirci qualcosa di più, ero contemporaneamente basito e shockato.

2: Hai ragione anche qui, in linea di principio. Un tradimento è un tradimento a prescindere dalla gravità relativa. Stupido, per quanto mi riguarda, significa "dovuto alla mia stupidità", a un errore madornale, che non ripeterei nemmeno per salvarmi la vita. In quest'ottica, è rappresentativo più di un momento, che di me stesso. E quel momento ora è molto lontano nel tempo.

3: Ti invidio, sei una persona tutta d'un pezzo. A mia scusante posso dirti soltanto che sono stato tremendamente ingenuo, e il grosso della mia colpa purtroppo è lì. Non avevo ancora imparato ciò che adesso so.

4: Questa consapevolezza è fondamentale, e va a tuo merito ammettere di avere comunque dei dubbi. Se solo fossi capitato qui prima di fare la mia cazzata, con l'esperienza e il bagaglio che mi è stato poi offerto, sarei una persona migliore di quella che oggi spesso ancora detesto. Anche se quella persona, nel frattempo, è cambiata davvero.


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> All'inizio la mia intransigenza e i miei valori non mi permettevano di considerare l'altra scelta, proprio non la volevo neanche pensare, poi, grazie anche all'aiuto di un "addetto ai lavori" è cominciata la mia metamorfosi e con essa mi sono ammorbidita su certe posizioni.
> Ho iniziato a considerarle e a valutarle.


Ed eccoci qua! Lo scrivo più per Ataru che come risposta a te, che sai già tutto. Immaginate che "scegliere deliberatamente" di ferire la persona che più ami sia dipendente soltanto dalla nostra intransigenza. Quindi di dover scegliere tra quell'ipotesi e il sentirsi di nuovo bene con sè stessi.

L'esempio è quello famoso del generale che, dovendo ottemperare a un comando ricevuto, debba mandare i suoi soldati contro morte certa a fronte di minime garanzie di successo. Diversamente, sarebbe condannato per alto tradimento. 

Lo so che messa così può sembrare un'esagerazione, ma chi mi ha seguito finora sa in che inferno mi ha precipitato quella prospettiva.


----------



## disincantata (2 Maggio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> 1: Credo di aver finalmente capito il tuo punto di vista, che è comunque legato ai tuoi valori, educazione e cultura. Ad ogni modo, sul principio ti do ragione. Sono cresciuto alla stessa maniera. E quando sono arrivato qui, e praticamente tutti mi hanno consigliato di rimanere in silenzio, e semmai cercare prima di capirci qualcosa di più, ero contemporaneamente basito e shockato.
> 
> 2: Hai ragione anche qui, in linea di principio. Un tradimento è un tradimento a prescindere dalla gravità relativa. Stupido, per quanto mi riguarda, significa "dovuto alla mia stupidità", a un errore madornale, che non ripeterei nemmeno per salvarmi la vita. In quest'ottica, è rappresentativo più di un momento, che di me stesso. E quel momento ora è molto lontano nel tempo.
> 
> ...



Secondo me tu sei una bella persona, altrimenti non avresti sofferto tanto per un tradimento che se ricordo bene è durato 'un attimo'.

Sono sicura che io sarei riuscita a perdonarlo un 'tuo' tradimento, non fosse altro che per il tuo  sentito  pentimento che sicuramente ti ha aiutato a ripagare in molti altri modi la tua compagna.


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Secondo me tu sei una bella persona, altrimenti non avresti sofferto tanto per un tradimento che se ricordo bene è durato 'un attimo'.
> 
> Sono sicura che io sarei riuscita a perdonarlo un 'tuo' tradimento, non fosse altro che per il tuo  sentito  pentimento che sicuramente ti ha aiutato a ripagare in molti altri modi la tua compagna.


Ti ringrazio di cuore.


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2014)

Ciao giorgiocan,

la tua testimonianza è molto preziosa. 
Fa capire, come tra un ideale e la realtà, 
vi può essere un abisso ... 
e i conti si fanno nel reale. 

sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao giorgiocan,
> 
> la tua testimonianza è molto preziosa.
> Fa capire, come tra un ideale e la realtà,
> ...


Verdegrazie!


----------



## Ataru (2 Maggio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> 3: Ti invidio, sei una persona tutta d'un pezzo.


Suona vagamente come una presa per il culo. E lo dico bonariamente 

Non sono tutto d'un pezzo, altrimenti non sarei qui. E tanto meno una persona da invidiare. Diciamo che dentro di me, in mezzo alle sabbie mobili, ci sono alcuni piccoli monoliti


----------



## disincantata (2 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Suona vagamente come una presa per il culo. E lo dico bonariamente
> 
> Non sono tutto d'un pezzo, altrimenti non sarei qui. E tanto meno una persona da invidiare. Diciamo che dentro di me, in mezzo alle sabbie mobili, ci sono alcuni piccoli monoliti



Giorgio, tu pensi esistano persone perfette, che non sbagliano mai?

Sarebbero mostri.


----------



## Diletta (3 Maggio 2014)

*Io so che*

se il mio compagno di vita mi avesse preso da una parte e avesse aperto lui stesso il vaso di Pandora, magari curandone la scenografia, penso a lui che si inginocchia davanti a me, o cose simili (...è troppo?!) io gli avrei buttato le braccia al collo e lo avrei ringraziato per avermi fatto partecipe della verità.

Ma aspettate...
ora vi dico come sarebbero andate le cose nella realtà più probabile:

lui si confessa davanti a me
io, choccata, tentenno un po', ma poi mi riprendo...
DEVO riprendermi per dargli tanti bei calci nel culo e spedirlo quasi sulla luna.:mrgreen:
Poi, molto poi, faccio quello che ho detto sopra.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Suona vagamente come una presa per il culo. E lo dico bonariamente
> 
> Non sono tutto d'un pezzo, altrimenti non sarei qui. E tanto meno una persona da invidiare. Diciamo che dentro di me, in mezzo alle sabbie mobili, ci sono alcuni piccoli monoliti


Scusa!!! Gaffe del tutto involontaria, credimi! :unhappy:

Intendo dire, e rispondo anche a disincantata, che invidio le persone che sono riuscite ad investire in qualcosa, coerentemente, perseguendo un progetto personale a lungo termine, e hanno raggiunto obiettivi personali importanti.

Tu hai investito nella tua famiglia, nella tua casa, hai cercato di porre delle basi solide per costruire qualcosa per te e i tuoi cari. E suppongo ci sia voluto tempo, sacrificio e dedizione.
Vedi, io la mia cazzata l'ho fatta a 30 anni. L'avessi fatta a 20, diciamo pure 25, forse mi sarebbe più facile etichettarlo come lo sbaglio di un ragazzino idiota. Invece ho la costante impressione di aver perso tempo, di aver girato in tondo senza concludere granchè tralasciando doveri e occasioni. Mi sento spesso un ripetente della vita, insomma.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Maggio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> 1: Credo di aver finalmente capito il tuo punto di vista, che è comunque legato ai tuoi valori, educazione e cultura. Ad ogni modo, sul principio ti do ragione. Sono cresciuto alla stessa maniera. E quando sono arrivato qui, e praticamente tutti mi hanno consigliato di rimanere in silenzio, e semmai cercare prima di capirci qualcosa di più, ero contemporaneamente basito e shockato.
> 
> 2: Hai ragione anche qui, in linea di principio. Un tradimento è un tradimento a prescindere dalla gravità relativa. Stupido, per quanto mi riguarda, significa "dovuto alla mia stupidità", a un errore madornale, che non ripeterei nemmeno per salvarmi la vita. In quest'ottica, è rappresentativo più di un momento, che di me stesso. E quel momento ora è molto lontano nel tempo.
> 
> ...


Verde mio.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> se il mio compagno di vita mi avesse preso da una parte e avesse aperto lui stesso il vaso di Pandora, magari curandone la scenografia, penso a lui che si inginocchia davanti a me, o cose simili (...è troppo?!) io gli avrei buttato le braccia al collo e lo avrei ringraziato per avermi fatto partecipe della verità.
> 
> Ma aspettate...
> ora vi dico come sarebbero andate le cose nella realtà più probabile:
> ...


Beh come disse da noi il faccendiere...
Se el vole sior giudice mi parlo
ma dopo i xe cavoli vostri eh?

Ok parli....

Ehm, penso proprio che quel magistrato
Ehm...

Il giorno dopo tutti via, tutti dentro...
Commercialisti, Finanzieri, Agenzia delle Entrate....

Via tuti...


----------



## Sole (3 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> *confessare un tradimento*
> ma *che senso ha?*
> è una cosa che non capirò mai
> *a me è sempre sembrata una cattiveria gratuita fatta esclusivamente per ferire l'altro*
> ...


Non puoi interpretare un comportamento così complesso in modo così univoco.

I tradimenti sono diversi e si affrontano in modo diverso. Quello che va bene in una coppia, può non essere la cosa più giusta per un'altra.

Ci sono tradimenti che hanno origine da un problema profondo nel rapporto e che vanno esplicitati per poter ripartire da zero e tentare di ricomporre. In questo caso la confessione non solo può essere la cosa più onesta, ma anche quella più funzionale.

Ci sono invece situazioni di coppia talmente incancrenite che la confessione non servirebbe a niente, se non a distruggere un equilibrio che serve a entrambi.

Giudicare male a prescindere chi decide di confessare mi sembra sbagliato.


----------



## Ataru (3 Maggio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusa!!! Gaffe del tutto involontaria, credimi! :unhappy:


Ma figurati!


----------



## Diletta (4 Maggio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ed eccoci qua! Lo scrivo più per Ataru che come risposta a te, che sai già tutto. *Immaginate che "scegliere deliberatamente" di ferire la persona che più ami sia dipendente soltanto dalla nostra intransigenza. Quindi di dover scegliere tra quell'ipotesi e il sentirsi di nuovo bene con sè stessi.
> *
> L'esempio è quello famoso del generale che, dovendo ottemperare a un comando ricevuto, debba mandare i suoi soldati contro morte certa a fronte di minime garanzie di successo. Diversamente, sarebbe condannato per alto tradimento.
> 
> Lo so che messa così può sembrare un'esagerazione, ma chi mi ha seguito finora sa in che inferno mi ha precipitato quella prospettiva.




Sì Giorgio, hai colto il fulcro della questione.
La scelta di sentirsi "a posto" e, in sostanza, di rimediare confessando.
A volte è un sollievo momentaneo, perché ciò che scatena può amplificare addirittura il rimorso, altre, sortisce l'effetto benevolo.
Quindi, è comunque un salto nel buio anche per gli effetti che avrebbe sul reo confesso.  

Chi, però, ha improntato la propria vita su quei valori non ce la fa ad essere incoerente su di un evento di tale portata, proprio non ce la fa...
Credimi se ti dico che l'inferno in cui hai vissuto in questo periodo può essere nulla in confronto a quanto succede dopo la confessione...
Un cataclisma, perché si soffre davvero tanto e lo strano è che non importa se dal fattaccio sono passati anni e anni, tutto è improvvisamente attuale, questo agli occhi del tradito, anzi, l'altro/a stenta a capirne il perché e pensa fra sé e sé, quando non lo dice apertamente, che la facciamo troppo lunga...
Eppure è così...ci si rimane proprio di merda!
E sì, la facciamo lunga, ma ne faremmo volentieri a meno anche noi!!

Poi, però, se c'è l'amore, e parlo di quello vero, il desiderio di vivere ancora insieme sovrasta e si fa strada l'esigenza di capire, ecco che il dialogo non è mai stato vivo come in questa fase e la complicità è al massimo.
E' un bel banco di prova per testare l'amore, non c'è che dire!

Ci si può fare...penso non siano moltissimi però a farcela come intendo io.
:smile:


----------

